# Woking Nuffield....part 83



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm first   Morning All!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Blimy fingers your up early!!!!!   I'm second and thats a complete first for me XXX


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all,

Wildcat, good luck for this morning, have been thinking positive vibes for your follies to grow    

Jules, hunny, try not to feel too down   I agree with Alisha, that all the positive vibes and energy have gone into these follies and that all will be fine   .  What time are you at WN today, I'm in at 10.40, if your there say hi, not like me on wed, with Elly, i got all shy .  Thinking of you , stay positive  , I've got a real good feeling about us three coming up for EC.  The     is comming our way.

Myra, have a great last day at work and hope you knock off a bit early.  Good luck with the new job , what is it you do again?

Jules77, thanks for the updated list, and well done on starting the old r/reggs, hope they are not too bad.

Alisha, what are you studying?  Are you having a Nuchal fold scan?  Where are you planning to have your baby?  Hope your well hunny? 

Angie, only 4 days to go til test day, how exciting.  Hope your bearing up OK?       

Clareber, hows it going hun?  A coffee sounds good too .

 To everyone else, hope your all OK, Gill, Ali, Strawbs, Fingers, Jellybabe, Chelseabun, Hatster, and anyone else I've missed 

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - What do you mean up early!! I've been at work for 3 hours!!   Not long to go till EC now!!      

Jules/Elly - not long to go for you 2 either       

Ali - when do you start? Thanks for letting us know about Gill - send her my love and      for the new cycle.

Angie - hope you are holding up honey  

Alisha - get on with those assignments    

Morning everyone else    Hope everyone is well


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Fingers, i guess it wasn't that early as I'm usually up at 6 on a work day, but my silly stimulating brain was in day off mode 

Off to get ready for my WN trip 

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good Luck Honey - you don't need to tell me about stimm brain!! I don't think I knew what year it was when I was stimming!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Good afternoon girls,

well my scan was good, all on track, womb lining 10.2mm and 11 follies ranging in size from 10-16, so i think I'm on track.  Next scan on Monday and hopefully they will tell me I'm cooked and ready for EC on Weds.  

Jules and Elly, hope your scans went well 

Hi to everyone else love Bali xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good Afternoon all you lovely Woking Ladies!!!!!!!

Well tonight will be my first jab of this IVF rollercoaster. The plan is to have DH do it. We'll see how that goes.  I can't believe how fast things are moving now!  FINALLY!    I will work during my tww to keep my mind somewhat off it.  I don't know how you girls stay home and stay sane? Or do you have any sanity left? This is going to be tough.......But so worth it in the end.  I was so excited to see my name finally moved on the "list" ....thanks Jules77. 

Angie...Your very lucky to have a boss that understands and gives you time off.  It's really difficult to ask for time off sometimes. I hope my treatment goes to plan because the week after my EC/ET is planned I have two colleagues that want the week off!  THere's only 4 of us!  If things get delayed to a week later that will leave one person!!!!  (sorry to say ....not my problem they have been warned) 
I'm also thinking about HOPE!!  I hope the next 5 days fly for you.

Wildcat/Bali.. ..goodluck on your EC's

Jellybabe...HI!!! you always think of me in your posts....Thanks! 

Jules77...thanks for keeping the list up and remembering my jab tonight! I can't wait for it to be over just so I know how it's going to be.   How are you doing with the down-regging?  What symptoms do you get? 

Jules X....I'm so sorry you were feeling so down about 7 follicles. But at least you have something to work with. So many things can happen like abandoning a cycle or no follicles at all.  Good Luck hope those seven are perfect.

DH and I are off to a wedding tomorrow at Kew Gardens. I'm really hoping for good weather!!! 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Babydreams, Good luck with your first injection, and glad you've moved down the list.  Hope the weather is good for tomorrow, love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - sounds like good stuff is going on in there!! good luck   
Babydreams - good luck with first jab


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

When are you due to start again fingers?  Thanks for the well wishes Love Bali xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Sorry, just running in and out, so just time to say hi  
Hope you're all having a good day x

Love Angie xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Angie-good luck for testing        

WN was very busy today, lots of ladies I am sure I may have seen someone from FF       

This is quick post as just got into the office, the roads have been dreadful and then loads of country roads in the area have been sealed off due to foot and mouth-not good.

Well been in for my scan as I simply could not wiat until my 9wk one. I am 7wks 4days and all looks good, need to try and relax now.

Thanks for all your support ladies

Have a nice weekend
Strawbs xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - I'm due to see MR C mid Oct - don't know whether I will get a cycle in this side of Xmas though, just have to wait and see what he says  

Strawbs - well done on the scan  

Angie - how you holding up hon? Love and lots of implanting vibes to Hope


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Well I'm cooked and ready to go - follies have grown a little bigger and we have had a blood test which shows I'm ready so we are booked in for ec on Monday (we are going down at 9am).     to me 

Fingers - OMG you must have started work early!   I don't envy that!!!

Bali - wow you have a lovely thick lining - what are you doing to make it get like that!! (mine is still 8.5!) - looks like you have a ood crop there and it is coming along nicely! good luck for your next scan.

Babydreams - finally you are starting, seems like ages since you came on here! Good luck with your first jab tonight - it's not as scary as you think.  What do you do for work? I can't believe you are going back after transfer - I'd at least take the first few days off - you WILL be sore! as long as it's not a physical job though you should be ok, working won't stop you going insane though - I think that part just comes with the treatment   

Hi Angie - enjoy this lovely sun this afternoon! xxx 

Myra - LAST DAY TODAY!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeee bet you can't wait to get out!! 

Julesx - I know how you feel hun, it's soul destroying when you don't get what you want or expect my follies got less and less with every treatment - this time on double dose drugs it has really helped - can you ask them to up your stimms drugs?  What sizes are your follies?    I have two more menopur shots tonight.  I'm also in on Monday so don't do a Bali and be shy on me - say hello!!! What time are you taking your pregnyl shot?

Jellybabe - Mels talk is on the 18th at 7.30 - 9.30 in the hospital dining room - its a talk from the embryologist and anyone is welcome - no booking required!! There I remembered this time - well I set an alarm on my phone to make sure!   

Alisha - congrats on being almost 10 weeks pregnant!! do you have a date for your 12 week scan yet?

Strawbs - well done honey - breathe for a bit!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Elly - well done and good luck for Monday         Yes It was an early start this morning and will be tomorrow too - as long as these long days are remembered when I start tx I don't mind


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fingers - Yeah keep note of your days and tell them they owe you!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't you worry - I will   Trouble is if I don't get to cycle before Xmas then I have to use the days anyway - can't carry them over   Still can only see what MR C has to say... 

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcat - thanks for the info   you are a star   have a relaxing w/e and tones of     for a successful ec next monday

Myra - I bet you've got that friday feeling today - hope you enjoyed your last day at work   hears to lots of new happy beginings

Bali - you are doing so well     for your next scan

Babydreams - you have been waiting so long but now it is your turn   looking forward to hearing about your bfp in a few weeks time    

Angie - hang in there     stick little 'Hope' stick  

Jules -    

Jules77 -    

Haster - has that bleeding stopped yet  

Debs - have your sniffles gone   are you still on for the talk at WN on tues  

Strawbs - congratulations on your scan result


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon all 

*Elly*...Lots and Lots of luck for EC hun. Remember we both HAVE to get our BFP's this time, 12days apart is nothing, so maybe we can carshare to Frimley on D-day, lol 
All the luck in the world to you both hun, you so deserve it xx

*Myra*...Bet you're going to enjoy yr evening this evening  What a lovely feeling, last day at yr work  I can't wait to leave mine!!! You lucky bunny xx

Lots of luck to everyone, it seems like there's lots of people on tx again, it's odd how it goes in waves isn't it. Sometimes there's hardly anyone and then others times, off we all go again! 

Have a good evening all,

Love Angie x

PS...thanks for all the goodluck wishes  xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Well lots of news from you all today  

Wildcat, cooked hun, yippee, hope that all goes well on Monday, this has got to be a special day, you having e/c, me starting my new job, i will be thinking of you all day, i will be rushing home to hear your news, i am not even gonna attempt to log on to FF on my 1st day   although give me a few days and i will be on all day long, yippee, i will be able to finally log on when i am at work, goodluck hun  

Julesx, i am sorry that you are disappointed with this cycle so far, you will be fine hun, i bet when you have e/c, you will have beautiful matured eggies, PMA hun   

Bali, so happy to hear that all went well for you today, great lining hun, not long to go now, how exciting   

Alisha, thank you hun for the pm, very helpful  

Babydreams, goodluck with the 1st jab, you will be an expert in no time  

Strawbs, so pleased all was well with your scan, hope that it has given you some peace of mind and you can now enjoy being pg  

Fingers, i hope Mr C can fit you in this side for xmas, time will fly by and before you know it you will cycling again and we will be getting all excited about your news  

Gll, hope that the d/rs are going well hun and you havent started going   yet, hope that you wll pop along soon and let us all know how you are getting on, we all miss you   

Angie, how are you and Hope today   

Hi to Chelsea, Monkey, Jelly, Jules77, Hatster and everyone else

I am abit merry as had a wee party at work, started on the wine at 2.00, so i have had a few, actually it was very emotional, i got some lovely pressies, got £100 in vouchers to spend at Next, also a lovely basket of flowers and some lovely words in my farewell card about my tx, it made me cry, i am sure you can all imagine what they where, if i start writing them i will cry again, to be honest i am all hugged out, i have never had so many hugs in my life, makes you feel good though, just knowing that people care.
So Monday is a big day for me, time to move onwards and upwards, also dh home tonight, have not seen him since Sunday, so really looking forward to a lovely weekend with him.

Well i have probably driven you all to sleep by now, so catch you all soon
Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Angie & Jelly, you both posted same time as me


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one - I'll do more from home as I'm still at work!

I'm "cooked"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and got one more follie to make it 8 and they are all growing nicely and my lining is 13     Wildcat I go down at 8.20am   so probably see you in recovery after I've introduced myself in reception   Briefly saw you today in the waiting room but I was in at 7.50 so had to rush off to work. I think you chatted with my DH (t-shirt and jeans just to the left of you) about the embryologists talk.

Ok gotta dash.

Love to all,

Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ooooohhhhh _ i'm telling Myra is a bit squiffy  

Well done Jules


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Jules*...Congrats on being cooked hun!! that's brilliant!! It's nice that you and Elly are going in on the same day too 
I was in recovery with Myra on my first ICSI, but she was peacefully snoozing next to me though, as she was wheeled in after me, but it was comforting to have someone else in there with you in the same boat 

Angie xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Fingers, PMSL, only a little hun, although i havent had a drink for a while, so the 1st glass went straight to my head, i had to do a speech at work, i am sure i was dribbling  

Well done Jules, great news, goodluck for Monday, some more news that i have to rush home for   

Angie, i bet i was dribbling then to hun   as i was lying there peacefully snoozing


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

lol Myra, I never noticed , I didn't even know you were you at that point if you know what I mean. I thought it may be, but I just remember feeling very comforted by you being there.
£100 Next vouchers btw, that's brilliant!! I bet it's such a nice feeling to have made that move. 
If I get a BFN this time (WHICH I WONT) I have promised DH and myself that I will look for a new job from Jan. (I have 2 weeks leave over Xmas which I wouldn't get in a new job, so, hense why Jan) Anyway hun, good for you and lots and lots of happiness xx 

Angie x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - hark at you all tipsey! lol I bet you had a nice afternoon though - I cried when I left my last job, seems daft but you do make a lot of friends at workplaces. Good luck for Monday and your new job though - you won't need it though!   

Julesx - oh that was your DH in the waiting room!  I must admit I did think at the time, I wonder who this guy is - and why is he not with his wife!!    MrW always comes in with me if he comes along (which he did today) so I don't understand guys who come along to the clinic, but then wait in the waiting room!!!!  yeah I was running around looking for the Mel info for jellybabe - he spotted it as I was looking at the other board!  See you on Monday!!

Angie - damn right we will car share if we do labour on the same day! lol - I will make sure the maternity ward put us in beds next to each other so we can chat! lol


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Angie, thanks hun, you will not get a BFN, we wont even say those words, must admit starting a new job is making me quite anxious, but i know that once i have got the 1st day over with i will be fine, off to Next tomorrow, me thinks i will get a new outfit for Monday, got to look the part  

Wildcat, PMSL, as for men going to the clinic, my dh sits in the car, how sad is that, the only time he came in once tx was started was at e/t, even then the nurse had to drag him in the room, he gets all embarrassed when i have to reveal myself, especially when its a male doctor   once he was in the room though he was fine, thought he was David Bailey with his digital camera


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

jules and wildcat          for your EC, it is all go at the moment

strawbs xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow - what a lot of chatter.  I have been trapped in a training course all day today.

Babydreams - good luck with the first jab tonight.  Hope DH doesn't cause you any pain!  Hope you have a lovely day for the wedding tomorrow.

Jelly - so sorry I haven't got back to your PM. My brain has been pure mush with this horrid cold.  Will PM you in a mo.

Strawbs - so glad everything went well with your scan.  Do you live in Egham - just saw that you had trouble with the roads being closed?  I work in Egham and it has been a bit difficult getting to work.

Jules and Wildcat - good luck for EC on Monday   .  I was with Jelly last time, so it is always nice to know that someone is there with you.

Bali - not long now.  I bet you can't believe how quickly it has all gone.  

Angie -   .  Only a few more days now.   

Monkey - hi there.  Hope you are ok.

Myra - glad you got a good send off.  Loads of luck for your new job   

Clareber - hope you are ok?

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and a bit hello to all the WN Ladies.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Wildcat - PMSL at "lone men in the waiting room"   DH was on his own as he was panicking his new credit card would get refused as it was the first time he'd used it   I'm with Mr R but Mr B is doing EC on Monday.

Myra - yeah my DH didn't know where to put his face when Mr R was doing our first ET. It's quite amusing that they are told to sit at the top end out of the way   Glad you had a fabulous last day at work and enjoy spending your vouchers tomorrow  

Bali - well done on your scan - you definitely look set for Wednesday. It really is good to have cycle buddies   Here's to the 3 of us going   on the   but most importantly getting our BFP's

Angie - lots of     and     Not long now   Fingers and toes crossed that you and Wildcat are car sharing in 9 months time    

Babydreams - good luck with the first jab tonight and yippee you're off on the roller coaster    .

Strawbs - congrats on your first scan - so pleased for you  

Only 2 more jabs to go tomorrow for me and then I hope I never ever have to inject myself ever again     Got my PMA back!!!

 to everyone at WN. 

Off to make dinner - have a good weekend all.

Love Jules x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Jules...our credit card DID get refused as we inadvertantly went over the limit and Tesco's said it would take at least 3 days to up it- I was so cross.    We have been with them for years and never given them a problem. I would have told them where to stick it if it wasn't for the  fact we have 3 years worth of club card vouchers to use and are trying to save up for a lovely holiday..I am so cheap...my morals go out of the window with a £4 for the price of £1 clubcard scheme  

Jules and Wildcat...good luck for EC on Monday...are 
you both in together- have I missed that information inthe posts I know it sounds bizarre but we actually had quite a chilled day in comparison to the HUGE stress the day was at our London clinic previously. Let's hope they have to find extra storage for all those lovely eggs.(Just seen you will be in recovery together...send one another PMA through the walls!!!)

Angie...only 3 days left...will you hold out? You are stronger willed than I am if you do. Hope you are not going very   sending you   for a BFP

babydreams...hope the first jab went well. My DH could never stand to give me a jab- bless-however, we warned that sometimes, although rarely, you hit a place where it bloomin hurts, and I was grateful I did it myself as you instinctively draw away before it hurts too much. Also, I was glad I did it myself because if there was a time he was not around it didn't stress me at all. Just a helpful hint but I am sure it will go swimmingly for you. You sound so calm and together.

Myra...what are you doing next....have I missed that information too. I think I am going loopy. 

Chelseabun...hope you are feeling better. Did you ever ask WN about the renards (cold hand thingy-my spelling is appalling for a teacher  ) connection? I know your DH thought you were clutching at straws but it sounded quite plausible.

Angie and Wildcat...my goodness...the thought of TWO women in labour sharing a car...the poor unforunate driver...would it be Mr. W?

Strawbs...so glad your scan went well...you must be buzzing...

It is so busy on here with so many people almost on the 2ww- the board will be FULL to bursting with     and then lots of BFP's- would love to do lots of fancy smilies but don't know where you lot get such interesting ones.

Anyway...I am only 4 days into the next 2ww for my first scan and this is the LONGEST 2ww in the whole world..I was expecting ICSI to fail and therefore had a pleasant surprise, but the thought of getting this far and it going wrong   is just unbearable...so i won't think about it.I will DEFINITELY be insane by my scan.

Hope everyone has a great weekend and that EC's go really well on Monday. Will be thinking of you both and sending lots of


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

clareber said:


> Angie and Wildcat...my goodness...the thought of TWO women in labour sharing a car...the poor unforunate driver...would it be Mr. W?


PMSL  lol
.......well that would prob be Mr.F and Mr.W,  they have a lot in common, so I'm sure they'd have a ball afterwards celebrating with a few drinks while myself and Elly were in Frimley that night happily goo-ing away  
....Let's hope 

Ang xxx

PS...yep Clare, I'll definately hold out unless AF comes. I don't see the point in potentialy putting myself through it twice, or messing my head up. Not long now though  x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

to everyone    

Just thought I'd post this in case some people have not heard about it  

Mel (embryologist) is doing a talk at WN on Tues 18th 7.30pm - 9.30 pm (thanks Elly   ) I dont know the official title/contents but I am assuming it is about embyos   oh yes and its in the dining room

I will confirm that it is still on and post on tuesday if anything has changed  


 have a great w/e everyone   enjoy the indian summer


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi girls I have just had a quick skim

Jules and Elly Good luck for Monday I been thinking of you both  

Angie Good luck for testing  

Claire I hope you are going too mad waiting for your scan  

Hi to everyone I'll not be on properly for awhile I want to try and get to normal for awhile but will keep popping in 

Sukie


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Take care Sukie and don't be too far away - but understand about wanting to get some sense of normality in you life  

Did my trigger shot at 8.20 so I'm on the home straight for EC on Monday. How are you doing Elly? Excited or nervous? I'm at work tomorrow but then I've got a whole week off - yippee  

Angie - sending you lots of          hope you're not going too mad  

Night night all,

Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Jules and Elly,  Good luck for tomorrow        ,  Will be thinking of you as i walk up the corridor and see the theatre, on the way for my scan at 9am.  I think its fantastic that your both in together .  What wonderful support.  Anyone in for EC on Weds?   

Clare try and hang in there Hun, and don't go too  .  over your tesco club card deals, every little helps!  I think thats tesco.  They have been extending big time at our Brocklands Tesco into the roof space 

Angie, whens test day?        

Sukie,   we miss you Hun, don't stay too far away but totally understand 

Jelly, hows it going?  Are the talks usually good?

Chelseabum, hope your OK Hun, and yes its gone really quick for us once you start 

Strawbs well don eon the scan, great news  

Alisha, hope all well with you? 

Myra, sounds like you had a great last day, good luck for tomorrow 

Hatster hope that bleeding is getting better Hun  

 To everyone else I've missed, Ali, gill fingers Jules77

Well I'm back in for my 3rd progress scan tomorrow at 9am and hopefully EC on Wednesday, anyone else going to be there?  Was my last day at work yesterday and now got 2 weeks annual leave, yippee!!!!!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there  

Wildcats - sending you lots of    for EC tommorow - sounds like this has been a better cycle for you so hope that continues  

Jules - same to you  hope EC goes well and you get lots of eggies   

Bali - Hope the scan goes well and you get the go ahead for wednesday - 2 weeks off - yipeeeeee  

Angie - hope you are not going too   - i've got everything crossed for you  and Hope   

Clareber - hold on in there - the agony of waiting never seems to stop does it?    

Chelsea - hello - how are you doing? any plans for starting again yet 

Jelly - thanks for the info - never been to one of the talks - sounds interesting  - how are you doing?

Myra - loads of luck for the new job - hope it goes well and i'm sure i'll see you around there sometime soon  

Well no bleeding now for 3 days which is the first time this has happened in between OV and AF since february   so i'm hoping things might be settling down at last 
Wont be around much this week as have a busy one and then we are off on holiday at the weekend to Sicily for some   so take care all and catch you soon


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello
hope you're all having a lovely weekend

Wildcat best of luck tomorrow    this cycle is sooo different from the last one isn't is..unreal..but brilliant!! I've got my booking appointment on tuesday with the midwife  but I think my PCT doesn't do a Nuchal fold transluency scan so will have to have that elsewhere... what i've read is that if I have that done (and pay for it privately) then I must cancel the dating scan (12 -14 weeks) the bloody cheek of it! so I'm not sure when any of that is happening .. all will become clear on tuesday  can't believe I'm 10 weeks already already 

bali wishing you all the best for your 3rd scan and e/c on wednesday   
I don't live in surrey so have to put up with my shoddy PCT  see above post too..I will defo be having the NFT scan probably at one of the london centres where they measure the nasal bone too as it pushes the percentatges up even higher.. got to do it cause of my young old age  (3 sssshhhhhhhhhh there's only one hospital round here and there's no choice either.. but I'll see what is said on Tuesday..As for my stuuuuuupppppiiiiiiiiidddddddddddd course that I'm doing its for my job and about the government bringing in line adult education with mainstream education so its something that I HAVE TO DO  to keep my job. but its an equivalent of a post grad and can expect a bit of a pay rise when I finish it... if I finish it!! but its the last year that they're running it cause they've realised its too much to do + a job at the same time  *tell me about it *  anyway you wished you never asked now! 

ANg how you doing not long now... when is test day?? so I can be on full alert!! hope you're having a chilled weekend. I've just sent dp to do the weekly shop at tesco's  actually he prefers it that way as he says the bill always doubles when I go  never! sending you some    vibes 

hatster hello... lovely to hear from you.. oooohhhh sicily you lucky lucky thing...I'd love to go there..ooohh have a fab time ..all that lovely italian food  I'd be in food heaven..
glad the af/cycles are settling down at long last.. these drugs play havoc with our poor bods.. sometimes I think we just don't give it a second thought cause we're so focused on the end result  I had noticed that my 5 mg of prednisolone have about 20X more naff unnecessary ingredieints than my 25mg ones so shall change supplier on them as its bad enough taking them let alone with an additional amount of E numbers for example Sunset yellow E110 ...WTF ... I dont want coloured pills thank you!!! ANyway I'm on the countdown now to stopping them.. hurray! about 2 weeks to go..

Myra no worries about the pm let me know what you decide to do though and what WN suggest ..as I'm dead nosey  your last day sounded good and its nice to see what people will miss you.. sometimes you just don't find out these things until the crunch (that happened when I left the north) but it sounds as if you're going to be sorely missed and hey way to go with the vouchers ..wooohooo! Best of luck with the new job on Monday can always be a bit nerve wracking being the new girl but I bet you'll be fine  have a great first new week 

clareber hold on in there .. not too long to go now.. I had to keep pinching myself in them first few weeks as me and dp just could not wrap our heads around it! I expect work is keeping you busy and your mind occupied.. what age group do you teach? hope you're eating all the right things and being good.. I've managed to put on MORE weight this week ..which I just can't understand as if i've felt peckish I've had a piece of fruit and not a biscuit/cake/flapjack/shortbread/sandwich/dougnut/packet of crisps... ermm maybe that explains it 

sukie good to hear from you.. its good to take a break from here from time to time ..I've done the same.. but it can be a bit hard! we'll be here when you want to chat 

hi to you other ladies


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just a quick note to say good luck to Wildcat and Jules tomorrow    

Angie - hope you are doing ok? Not long for you now until your BFP   

Clareber - the waiting is terrible isn't it? I swear time feels like it is going backwards

Hope dregging is going ok the other Jules 

Bali - good luck for your scan tomorrow

Myra - good luck in your new job

Hope everyone else is ok - thinking of you all

xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I just popped on to say;

*Good luck to Elly and Jules for EC tomorrow*  I'm thinking of you both xx

Thanks for all your Good Luck wishes, my test day is Weds. (Holly house test 2 days earlier than WN, they count 14days from EC, so regardless of how many day transfer). On that note, I was quite pleased with myself as I thought today was the '3day-before-test' date that I got AF on the last 2 tx's, but I just realised that HH test 2 days early, so that scary day would infact be Tuesday . Oh well, I suppose I can't really tell anyway as I'm on drugs this time that are supposed to stop that happening, so I'll just have to wait and see wont I 

Hope you're all ok and having a good weekend.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I just wrote a long post and lost it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

2nd time lucky 
[fly]Good Luck Jules and Elly for EC tomorrow[/fly]


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Angie......good luck for testing on wed...how do you feel   
Bali..... sounds like you r cooking nicely....hope your scan tomorrow goes well   
Myra....wow what a fantastic send off...good luck wiv your new job.....i sent gill your love   
Hatser...have a great time in Sciliy...glad your feelin a bit better
Clarebear ......   it will be fine   
Sukie ....missing u already   
Hi Gill, Jellybabe, Strawbs, Alisha, Chelseabun, Monkey, Jules xxxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am still aiming to start tx end of Nov but may be after Xmas if i cant raise the cash  
I have started having homeopathic treatment called Bi-Com.....its all to do with electro-magnetic frequencies http://www.livingnetwork.co.za/drlotze/bicom.html . Thre lady who is doing it has had success with ladies who have been told that they would never conceive. I will try anything to get my dream 
Hope you all had a fab weekend....i spent most of it in the garden
xxxxxxx
Ali

/links


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popped on by to wish Jules and Elly lots of luck for tomorrow                         

Ali - we may be cycling together again, it's gonna be our time honey  

Angie - sending you lots of               

Hello everyone else, lots of love to you all


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all, just getting ready for my scan appt,

Good luck jules and elly                  

Angie, not long now til that BFP        

Hi to evryone else, catch you all later love bali xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Elly -        

Jules -        

Angie -


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

Thanks for all yr Good Luck wishes 
I'm ok. The only 'symptoms' I've got really are getting up to go to the loo once or twice at night and night sweats. Both of which I didn't have on my last 2 goes. This could easily be down to the drugs I'm on this time though, so who knows. Not long now 

*Elly and Jules*...I'm thinking of you both xxxxxx 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie....
I have just heard from Elly, and it's brilliant news  

I'll let her tell you the result when she's back home, but just thought you'd like to know that she's well and they are both very happy with result  

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Elly and Jules - Thinking of you both, and hope that all has gone well with E/C today. Look forward to hearing your news later     
Bali - Hope that your scan goes well today and you get the go ahead for Wednesday.     
Angie - Not long till test day now, only 2 more sleeps! Have everything crossed for you.  
babydreams - How are you doing now that you have started D/R. Hope that the injection wasn't too bad.
Strawbs - So pleased that everything looked good on the scan, and that you now have a bit more peace of mind. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Myra - Sounds like you had a lovely send off from your old work colleagues. How was the first day at your new job?
Hatster - Have fun in Sicily.
Gill - I hope you are doing well.
Ali - Your Bi-Com treatment sounds interesting. I really hope that it leads to success for you.

Jules xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Fingersarecrossed - Appointment with Mr C on 17th Oct to talk about ICSI

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
AliPali hoping to start again Oct/Nov
Minow
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Tracy6 
Beanie 
Jellybabe
Chelseabun 
Sukie 
Soulcyster

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra waiting to start FET

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









DownRegging









Jules 77 - Started D/R for FET 9th September
Gill - Started D/R 9th September
babydreams219 - Started D/R 14th September

Stimming









Julesx - Started Stimms 2nd September. E/C 17th September
Wildcats - Started Stimms 4th Sep. E/C 17th September
Bali - Started Stimms 6th September

 2WW PUPO !! 









Angie (Tx at Holly House in Essex) E/T 7th September. Testing Wed 19th September

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Clareber

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6th Feb 2008 
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD 18th Mar 2008 
Alisha Converted to IUI - EDD 11th April 2008 
Monkey2007 - EDD 23/04/08 
Strawbs - Natural BFP. EDD 28th April 2008 
Pots at ARGC - EDD? 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz 
KTx - Maxwell Henry born on 29th August weighing 8lb 1 oz


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello All,

Back home with my feet up on the sofa - builders are making lots of noise   converting our loft so no dozing for me   I'm starting to get a little sore so bring on the painkillers.

As Angie said - it's good news for Elly but I'll wait for her to tell you   We briefly met in reception this morning and I was due to go down first. But as I woke up in recovery, Elly was already there and wide awake   - she'd sneaked in just ahead of me   - hope I wasn't snoring   For any of you that hasn't yet met Mr Brooks - he's very nice and popped in to see us before theatre and then in recovery  

As you know, this cycle only produced 8 follies (had loads on my previous 2 attempts). We got 6 eggs which is good. Had a quick chat with the embryologist before leaving and this is what we have:

3 eggs that are mature and had been prepared for ICSI.
1 egg that was one stage behind but they were hopeful that it would catch up in time for ICSI this afternoon.
1 egg that was two stages behind that probably won't catch up.
1 egg that I think she said had undergone division and was a 4 cell - not sure what's going on with that one - anyone heard of this before? 

So realistically we have 3 or 4 eggs suitable for ICSI and just have to keep everything crossed for the call tomorrow         All being well ET will be on Wednesday. Please, please, please little eggs and sperm - do your stuff tonight and give us 4 little embryo's        

Off to watch rubbish on TV and hopefully manage a bit of sleep  

Love Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Jules  

Glad to hear all went well and you're back home   
I have everything crossed for your call tomorrow morning. I think that's the worst bit for me and DH, so you are well and truly in my thoughts hun. Lots and lots and lots of luck  

Love Angie xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Update............. even though I've just posted in the last 15 minutes  

Embryologist has just called to say that they have safely injected 4 eggs - so relieved! Need to send them lots of positive vibes overnight        

Yes Angie - tomorrow's call is always the worst isn't it. Due to EC being delayed DH has to be in Loughborough tomorrow morning so I'll be here alone to take the call  

Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Another thing!!!!!! Soz  

Due to the low number of eggs collected - I don't have to have any bum bullets   Just 2 pregnyl injections. First one on day of ET and not sure when the second one will be - haven't read the aftercare sheet yet  

Love Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

HI All,

Julesx, well done love, 4 safely injected eggs sounds good to me  sending them loads of positive vibes overnight        .  That was nice that Elly was in recovery with you.  What time are you in on Wednesday?

Elly, hurry and post, the suspense is killing me .  glad the news is good.       

Well my scan was good news too, got 19 follies, 9 that look mature, so EC on Wednesday.  Have to be there at 7am.  Had my blood taken today so waiting for WN to call to tell me the time of my trigger injection tonight.  I was so excited that i didn't listion properly, Ive got to mix two powders together with 1 of the saline or both?  Any one know?  I'm sure they said with one but just want to check? 

Love to everyone Bali xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

YAY Bali - you're cooked   19 follies is excellent   I know 7am is an early start isn't it   At least they pop you back off to sleep   Your DH will just have to doze in a chair    Know what you mean about listening to instructions   

Enjoy being injection free tomorrow  

love Jules x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Bali - fab news on the follies, that is a fantastic number.  It is one saline with both powders, but WN will confirm that on the phone to you.  Loads of luck for Wednesday   

Julesx - well done on EC    for the call tomorrow.  I had the injections and it is far easier than the bum bullets    I had one the day of ET and one 2 or 3 days later and then that was it.

Elly - how many??

Angie -    

Jules77 - hope the dregs are going ok.

Hatster - I'm not cycling again until I have all my bloods done.  I have Raynaulds and have decided that this could be the root of my problems (or grasping at straws as my DH would say  ).  Hope you have a lovely time in Sicily and that AF also has a holiday at the same time to give you a break.

Myra - how was your first day today?  Hope it all went well.  See you tomorrow at WN.

AliPali - would love to hear your feedback on Bi-Com.  If you don't try these things, you will never know.  I will check out your link  

Monkey and Clareber - hope you are both doing well  

Alisha - I can't believe you are 10 weeks already.  The time is flying by.

Sukie - hi there if you are lurking.  You know where we are if you need us.  

Jelly - see you tomorrow  

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well off to muster up some dinner, good night all love Bali xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Jules - Glad that E/C went well and you have 4 safely injected. I really hope that the news tomorrow is good, and that you have some lovely embies for transfer on Wednesday.

Elly - I hope that you are recovering well and fingers crossed for you as well for tomorrows call.

Bali - Well done on being cooked and best of luck for E/C on Wednesday.

Off home in a minute so catch up with the news tomorrow.

Jules xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening Girls

Julesx, glad e/c went well today, so pleased that you have 4 beautiful embies growing, goodluck for the call tomorrow     

Elly, i believe you have good news hun, come on where are you, carnt wait to hear how many eggies you got  

Ali, hi hun, xmas wont belong and then you will cycling again   hope that you are well, will have a look at that link later   

Chelsea, see you tomorrow hun  

Bali, great news on all those follies, great news on e/c Wednesday  

Hi to everyone else, well i survived my 1st day, although i did feel a little like a spare part, athough they threw me in the deep end this afternoon taking calls   all in all it was a good day, only bad thing was had really bad af pains, then af arrived lunch time, so d/r starts 07/10, so not long till back on the rollercoaster again, catch you all later, going to chill for abit, my head is spinning with to much information overload 

Luv Myra xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Angie, sorry hun, meant to say, hope that things are ok


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow   lots of good news today  

Julesx - weldone on having 4 eggs for ICSI   we will be with you in spirit when you get the call tommorow    

Elly - sounds like good news with you   cant wait to hear how you got on and     for the call tommorow

Bali - 19   what a bumper crop   lots of     for wednesday

Monkey -     for your scan tommorow   I'll be thinking of you 

Debs - cu 2moro   

Myra - glad your first day went well   it is always shattering on the first day at a new job so go and get an early night 

Haster - glad that af seems to be returning to some normality   thanks for asking about our next step   may start after af in Oct   well just see

Ali - the electromagnetic therapy sounds interesting   Im am sure it will help you get your sticky bfp on your next cycle  

Jules77, Babydreams, Gill - I hope the d-regging is passing by quickly and without any s/e  

Angie - only two more sleeps to go


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

HI All

Sorry I didn't post earlier - I'm normally really good at doing it when I get home, but I've had my dad and brother here today chopping down the massive tree in my front garden (brother is a tree surgeon!) , plus resting etc so I didn't get round to it.

Well the news is good for me - we got 10 eggs! I'm gobsmacked as the past 3 goes we got 5, 5 and 2 - so it just goes to show that each round can be different.

Well done to JulesX - we chatted a little and yes, I got bumped up the list Jules from 5th to 2nd place - so sorry, it's wasn't my doing - but after the scan (I insist on this after I ovulated too soon once) I think they realised I was well and truely cooked (3 follies were at 28 and one was at 29!) they must have thought I was about ready to pop so they moved my time from 9am to 8.15! The porter wheeled me down so fast he bumped walls - his instructions were to get me down as fast as possible!

Anyway - I've read the other posts, but I'm not going to do personals tonight as I'm soooo tired, but I want to wish Jules good luck for her call tomorrow, and Bali - good luck with your EC - Angie - good luck with your test babe, I don't know how to managed to wait this long!!!

Hugs to you all and I'll catch up more tomorrow
xxx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just a quickie because it's bed time!

Bali....I hope I can get that many eggs. Well done. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=lodging%20in%20venice%2Citaly&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

JulesX...great news for you so far! I'm glad all four did so well http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=lodging%20in%20venice%2Citaly&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Wildcats.... that's alot of eggs compared to your past attempts... That is great! http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=lodging%20in%20venice%2Citaly&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Angie....thinking of youhttp://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=lodging%20in%20venice%2Citaly&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl 

I'm shocked! Down regging hasn't been too bad yet!!! No side effects (but I've just started) DH is doing a great job. It doesn't hurt at all. Time will tell!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

WHOOPS!!! I was trying to stick a "positive vibe" in the post but as you can tell I'm not that computer savvy!!! 

Girls...just imagine the positive vibe being there!!! HA HA


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done Elly and Jules......good luck tomorrow for the call.   
Bali....wow 19...wish i got that many, should get a bumper crop of eggs from that lot....good luck for EC   
Angie......not long now.....r u sure you haven't been tempted to test early...u sound very calm   
Myra...glad your first day went well. 
Chelsea...i will let u know how this Bi-com goes,,,,have another tx fri....have to wear a patch for a week.
Off to bed now...sweet dreams everyone, god bless


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all, just a quickie as off to bed,
Nope, I haven't tested early, I promise, lol. 
DH says one day I'm gonna go off the deep end and do a 'psycho'   as I'm always so calm  , lol..he'd better watch out then hey     

Night all,

Catch you tomorrow,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Well as you can see I'm up bright and early   Had to make sure I was safely showered and set up on the sofa before DH left for Loughborough   Now I'm sat here waiting for "the call"         Oh and waiting for the builders - no rest for me    DH is just hoping I can finally get round to clearing both our Sky+ hard disks since I'm off all week    Definitely going to have square eyes by Sunday  

Who will be going to the embryologist's talk tonight and where is the dining room?

Was in quite a lot of pain last night - but not too bad today.

Ok off to make some porridge (well empty contents of sachet into a bowl, add milk and microwave - I'd be fab on Hell's Kitchen   ) plus keeping fingers, toes, arms, legs and anything else crossed for the call  

Good luck Elly        

Love Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning,

Elly what fantastic news Hun, good luck for your call today    

Jules, glad your tucked up on the sofa, try not to do too much Hun, and good luck for your call too   

Angie, you are very calm but thats all good     and    

Thanks for the well wishes girls, hope you are all good, love Bali xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all 

*Elly and Jules*...I'm thinking of you both this morning, I bet if you haven't had the call yet, you're both probably going nuts!!!  All the luck in the world to you both xx

*Bali*...I want to say today hun, (as whatever my outcome tomorrow, it may cause me to forget to say to you tomorrow), lots and lots of luck for EC, it sounds like you are doing brilliantly!!  xx

*Myra*....I'm glad you survived your first day, it's always odd for a few weeks in a new job isn't it, but I'm sure you'll find your feet in no time . I have all that to come soon, or not, dependant on tomorrows result 

Love to you all, have a good day,

Angie xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Yep I'm still sat here waiting for the call!    this is once of the worst parts  

Good luck with your call Jules    

Angie - OMG I can't believe you haven't tested yet!     You must have nerves of steel!

Jules, I was also in a lot of pain last night - but better this morning, so I'm happy about that - I was swallowing paracetamol at 3 this morning!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Great news on the eggies elly.. blimey what a brilliant crop    fingers and toes crossed for the call   

Jules x that porridge sounds good   well done with your eggies   and finger and toes crossed for the call    sorry dh isn't with you for some moral support   

take it easy today ladies  

Bali great news on them there follies .. and best of for wednesday    

ANg how do you do it??   It's all looking good and have everything crossed for you hun       

hope the d-reggers are doing ok  

hello to everyone else..


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

LOL...if you guys don't stop, I WILL go and do a test    and then DH will have my guts for garters.  
It's odd how HH get you to do the test 14days post EC though isn't it. At least that means 2days less on the 2ww for me  

Love Angie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Elly - well done on your bumper crop - hope that you have good news in your phonecall this morning    

Bali     

Jules - glad you are ensconced on the sofa - good luck for your call too     

Angie - don't let them tempt you   Sticke to your guns!! Really hoping Hope is nicely snuggled       

Morning other lovely ladies


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Had the call...............

All 4 lovely eggs have fertilised YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 100% 

I am soooooooooooo relieved! Just told DH - fortunately he's having a cuppa at some services   and not driving on the motorway!

So sending my little embies lots of         for tonight! ET should be 8.15 tomorrow.

I'll be back later with personals - I'm soooooooooooo happy!!!!!!!

Love Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

julesx that's brilliant!!        best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay Jules!!!! Fab news - good luck for ET tomorrow


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Jules, that's wonderful news hun!!!!   What a relief!!!!
I so know that feeling, as we had only 1 out of 12 fertilise normally last time, and only 1 out of 8 fertilise normally this time!! It's such a worrying time!!
I'm so chuffed for you hun !!
Lots of luck for ET tomorrow 

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Julesx - Congratulations     that is fab news   you must be so relieved   now you can enjoy the rest of the day
Me, Debs and Myra are going to the talk (will check its on later) we are planning to meet up prior to going in and will find the dining room together   not sure if you will want to come but pm me if you  do and we will arrange to meet you  

Wildcat - hope your call gave you fantastic news    

Angie - good luck for testing tommorow


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Jelly  

Have a good time at the talk tonight  
The rest of us will expect you to take notes and fill us in later  !!  

Love Angie xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - well done on your call hun 100% is brilliant news!!!

We had our call too - we have 5 eggs that fertilised - so 50% for us - I was expecting a little higher as last 2 times we also had 100%! but 5 is plenty for me. I hope that the 3 that don't get chosen this time are good enough to freeze now as we've never had a frostie before!  We are in on Thursday for our transfer as I've requested a 3 day this time  

Myra - hows the new job? 

Bali -     for tomorrow 

Clareber - glad things are going well - yeah the 2nd 2ww is worse than the 1st! but I'm sure it will all be ok    

hatster - glad you have stopped bleeding, it's just miserable when it just keeps coming - you wonder where it all comes from!

Alisha - sorry your hospital don't do nuchal fold - Frimley do offer this it's considered part of the 12 week scan - I don't know why they don't do it as it's just a few measurements that they take when they do the scan - then they work out the numbers etc - I'm surprised this isn't standard across all hospitals as it can tell you if the baby is OK.  

HI to everyone else - sorry if i missed anyone but I haven't read back that far this morning!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Elly,

5 is brilliant!!!! 5 is the highest we have ever had fertilise (on first go), so WTG you!!!  
Now you can relax a bit. I hope the soreness is wearing off a bit  
I'm off to get a few things done as don't want to have another completely wasted day like yesterday.
Look after yourself missy, hope Chris is spoiling you   I'm sure he is  

Love Angie x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Elly - fantastic news     5 little embies is great   you must be so pleased and relieved   hope you can relax a bit now  
I didnt know they did transfers on a thursday   do you know who is going to do it   you must be a special case    

 Angie   I have been thinking about you so much   this is a particularly challenging time. I am really rooting for you and little Hope and look forward to reading about your bfp tommorow   

Of course I will report back re the talk tonight


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jules and Elly - fab news on the embies     , good luck for tomorrow Jules and for you on Thursday Elly.  

Angie - not long now, only one more sleep left   .  I will make sure that Jelly takes notes on the talk


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Apologies in advance for a me post...

Just back in the office after my scan - loads to do workwise but wanted to come on and say hello and also to tell you that the scan went well this morning.

So well in fact that we have discovered I am pg with twins! The other one was hiding at the 1st scan is seems... Anyway 2 healthy beans, one 21mm and the other 18.5mm. We are in major shock - dh especially, Lyndsay had to ask him if he was ok as he didn't speak at all for a couple of minutes!

I am especially in shock as I have had very few symptoms and have not really put on much weight!

I haven't read all the news so sorry if I have missed anything but great news on the embies Jules and Wildcat, good luck for et both of you. Also good luck to Bali for ec tomorrow and of course good luck to Angie for testing tomorrow - loads of     to you all

xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow Monkey     that's fantastic news    double monkey trouble for you and dh     so thrilled for you   what a lovely surprise 

Debs - who said I'd be taking notes


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Monkey thats fantastic news, well done   

Elly and Jules well done on your embies, brilliant news, you must both be really made up,      , Jules good luck for ET tomorrow and Thursday for you Elly.   

Sounds like you girlie's will have fun tonight at the talk, lots of feedback Jelly as you seem to be nominated for taking notes .

Angie good luck for tomorrow    

Is it normal for me to be so uncomfortable, feel like I've been kicked in the lower abdominal muscles , if its normal then i think I'll go for a snooze, help?

Hi to everyone else lobe Bali xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello everyone

Hope you are all doing ok  

Just wanted to pop on and say well done to Elly and Jules and good luck for ET   

Bali - yeh its normal, go and rest  

Angie - good luck   

Blimey monkey - guess you will have posted on the other thread so will post on there.


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

HOPE...HOPE....HOPE.....HOPE.......................Thinking of you angie!

Wildcat & Julesx ............Great news!!  Not much longer till your embies will be with you...I can't wait for that day to come.  How many are you each putting back??

Monkey....TWINS!  Congrats!   You got a big surprise after all.

Hello to everyone else. Just a quickie since I'm at work. Down-regging is taking forever!!! tick..tock.

Have a great evening


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Tash,  How are you?  Hope all OK with you and your boys love Bali xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Monkey - fantastic news!  I am so pleased for you and DH.  Hope the news is slowly sinking in   

Jelly - you are the organised one, so figured that taking notes would be your thing  .  

Bali - take it easy and go put your feet up, you've got 19 follies in there, not much wonder you feel uncomfortable.

Tash - hi there, hope you and the boys are doing well.

babydreams - dregging is so dull, hang in there


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG Monkey!!!! double trouble for you - well done - I bet it will take a few days for the news to settle in, what a surprise!    

Bali - yes as you are now so close to egg collection your ovaries are swelled up and massive - I would advise though that you call woking and check as sometimes this can mean that you are getting ready to ovulate and you don't want to ovulate early (it happened to me and Angie). I found when I did it was very very painful down there. If you aren't sure - INSIST on a scan before egg collection and don't take no for an answer as they will do this (they have done it for me).  

Jellybabe - I have been quite insistent with woking this time on several factors and getting a 3 days transfer is one of them - I'm on my 4th IVF now and I'm sure they just want to make sure it works for me. I think I'm set for transfer at 1pm with Mr Curtis - it is unusual but we are replicating what we did when I got pregnant last year.

Angie - if you get bored later give me a call - I'm going to be sat around this afternoon doing nothing so you are welcome to pop round for a coffee (I make a mean latte!)

Hi Tash - hope you are good.   

Right time for lunch - I'm starving!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Elly - that is good that they are tweeking their routine for you   this is the regime that will work for you    

Bali - as Elly said it is normal to feel like you are carrying several large golf balls in each ovary   

 I just checked and the talk is on at 7.30pm as planned   be there or be square


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow Monkey - double trouble that's brilliant news        

Elly - Yay 5 embies - so pleased for you. Good luck for transfer on Thursday         Are you having 2 transferred?   Hope the pain has subsided. Mine aches when my bladder is full   

Angie - good luck for tomorrow - keeping everything crossed                   

Bali - I would call Woking if you do have discomfort and like Elly says - be insistent  

 Tash - how are you doing now? You really have had a right old time of it  

Babydreams - you'll be stimming before you know it  

All being well - I'll be having 3 embies transferred       Mr R has assured me that the odds for triplets in  my age group is close to nil  

 - hello to everyone   Back later - clearing these sky+ boxes in double quick time - DH will be impressed  

Love Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Monkey*...WOW, what a surprise!!! That's wonderful news hun, congratulations      xxx

*Elly*...thanx for the invite hun, and I may take you up on that if you're in Thurs/Fri, but I'm being a bit of an unsociable slob today I'm afraid. Hope you're feeling a bit less uncomfortable today 

*Jules*...Hi hun, hope you're feeling ok  That's great that Mr.R is letting you have 3 transferred  (Mind you, remember WN are on a twinnie role hun, lol, so watch out ) Loads and loads of luck hun xx

Hi everyone else. I was feeling slightly 'crazy' earlier, but have just written my diary now and had a bit of therapy   lol, so feel better.
Gonna be a looooooooooooooooooong evening !!!

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Julesx - yeah it hurts too when my bladder is full and has been painful when I go and empty it too! I guess it's just the pressure on the general area as it's going to be very sore. We will both feel much better in a day or so. I haven't taken any paracetamol yet today so that is a good sign!

Angie - Thursday is transfer day and chris will be with me so we'll probably do something in the morning and chill out in the afternoon, but on Friday I'm free!! 

Right off to lounge on the sofa and catch up on eastenders!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh Elly, lol..yeh sorry, of course Thursday is your transfer day   , see, told you I'm slightly crazy today!!! It's a date for Friday then, I'll call you later in the week hun xx

Ang xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done Elly, Jules and your DH ....brill news....good luck for ET   
Angie......only one more sleep......i am so excited for you.  
Bali.......good luck for tomorrows EC   
Monkey....wow Twinnies.......r u still in shock 
Babydreams......not long until your on those stimms   
Big hugs and kisses to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Ali


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Jules and Elly - So pleased that you both had good news today. Sending those embies lots of     so they are nice and strong ready for E/T. 

Angie - Have everything crossed for you for  testing tomorrow    

Bali - Hope all goes well for you with E/C tomorrow and you get a bumper crop of Eggies    

Monkey - Double Trouble for you after all - what a surprise!!

Enjoy the talk tonight who ever is going, and report back tomorrow!

Love to all 

Jules xxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Angie -   for testing tommorow   we are all right behind you   I hope you sleep well tonight


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Wildcat and jules, great news on the embies           for ET

Angie, have evrything crossed for your BFP tomorrow-very restrained I may add   , more self restraint than I with the hpt!

Bali good luck with EC   

monkey have posted on other thread and not double trouble but double delight!!  made up for you        

hi to all the other woking ladies

strawbs xxx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Bali ...good luck tomorrow. Wish you could tell me how to grow so many eggies! I would love to get that many.....

JulesX  That is good news they are putting 3 back. Your chances will be much better. Is this the first time you have had 3 put back?  

Angie... you do show alot of restraint. I don't think I could wait to test. (although it's not the best thing to do)  Good luck...wishing you a wonderful surprise tomorrow.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for all yr messages guys.    
I suppose in addition to the fact that I probably wouldn't test early anyway, the fact that HH give you a test date 14days post EC and not ET stops me doing it early too. I know that the day they give us ( 2 days earlier than WN) really is the earliest that you can get a reliable result. Saying that, if I get a BFN tomorrow, and no proper AF within 2days, I would probably do another one to be sure a few days later.

I'll keep you all posted x

Love Angie xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just a quick one to send Angie lots of                                         for tomorrow. Good luck honey


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Angie - good luck today honey - I  really hope you can give us good news!     

Bali - good luck with EC today - hoping you get lots of juicy eggies!     

JulesX - good luck with transfer today!     


   to everyone!!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Julesx - lovely to meet you and your DH last night.  Hope all went well this morning, was thinking of you at 8.15   

Bali -    for EC today

Angie -    

Myra and Jelly - lovely to see you both last night as well


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just popped on to see if there was any news yet from Angie - sending you loads of luck


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Also popping on to see how Angie got on        

Julesx - it was so nice to meet you and your DH last night     that transfer went well and hope you are now sitting there on the sofa catching up with easteneders  

Debs and Myra - good to catch up with you both last night    really enjoyed Mel's talk   found it very informative   we even got to look at     through a microscope which was fascinating   wonder who they belonged too   

Elly - hope your tum is not painful today and that the call from WN brings good news     I have clicked on some google ads on your blog   every little helps


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to wish *Angie* lots of luck. So hope it's a positive.

*Jules and Wildcat * - hope you are both ok and recovering from EC ok and good luck for ETs..

Caro xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ang hoping and praying its good news this morning hun      

Monkey wow what a lovley surprise yesterday you had wowzie! there was another sac that needed checking out I seem to remember but how doubly exciting    congratulations hun   

elly well done on fertilization can imaagine you wanting more but they'll be good'uns hun hopefully you'll get some frosties this time     hope they do they're thang in that dish   best of for tomorrow  

bali you're probably sparko as we speak but hope its a good harvest hun    look forward to hearing your news when you're up for it  

hey clareber whens your scan then?

how did that talk go last night? tell all ...

jules x are you having e/t today? best of for that    

morning jelly, debs and everyone hope all  is well .. 
as expected my PCT won't do a scan till I'm 20 weeks   and don't do the NT scan either so will have to get that sorted elsewhere didn't get to 'meet' the midwife (I'm scared) yesterday as Iv'e got another appointment sometime for that.. the wheels of progress turn slowly round here    anyway must plod on with my assignment   

can't get my post out you all keep pipping me to it


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Angie - hope today is good news        

Bali - hope EC went well and rest up - you may be a bit sore by tonight but this is normal. Tomorrow you should feel much better   Good luck for the call        

Chelseabun - yes it was really good to meet you, Myra and Jellybabe last night - don't feel like the "new girl at school" anymore now that I can put a few faces to names   Really enjoyed Melanie's talk last night. Now know exactly what they look for without having to trawl the internet and also the ethics behind what they do.

Elly - hope you are resting today ready for transfer tomorrow          

Well I'm officially PUPO   Mr C did the transfer of 3 lovely embryo's this morning. We have a 5 cell and two 4 cells on board         Let the madness commence   Got a pregnyl injection tonight and another one on Saturday. No bum bullets for 2 weeks YAY!!!!!! However, if we do get a BFP then I have to transfer to bum bullets - but it will be worth it in the end         The 4th embryo unfortunately was not suitable for freezing  

I've now got the house nice and toastie (DH has left for Cambridge - he's worse than my Dad for being tight on putting the heating on   ), lounging on the sofa and thinking 'sticky thoughts' - Mr C's instructions (oh and no housework for 6 months - we wish   ) Can't decide what to watch first - already caught up on all my saved EastEnders and Corrie   

Back later for more personals  

Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm sorry not to be able to bring good news this morning, but unfortunately it wasn't '3rd time lucky' for us. 
I still don't have AF, but as I've said before, I was on 3 cyclogest, steroids, aspirin and Prognova this time and I think the combination of all the drugs is keeping AF at bay. Saying that, as I've now stopped the drugs, I will re-test in 2days time if AF still doesn't appear (as HH test 2 days earlier than WN). I'm sure it will though, so I'm not holding out any false hope.

We are ok though and strangely 'calm'. I think I know how lucky I am to have such a wonderful husband and maybe I am wrong to want more than that. We both know that we'll be ok and have plans for a positive way forward.
We both need to lose about a stone and a half each, and I need to start looking for a new job from January. (I'm staying put 'till then as have 2weeks off over Xmas).

As for further tx, we can't afford anymore IVF/ICSI for a few years as we are already too much in debt. If we can't make a big dent in this debt, in a couple of years to come when adoption may be our only option, we would probably be refused on financial grounds. We have therefore decided we have to think this way and not put all our eggs in the IVF basket (excuse the pun  )
I'm going to cover the possibility of immune or NK cells by both taking co enzyme q10, and look into fish/Eskimo oils. I may ask HH about possibly having the test to cover this angle too as I know they do that there.
(Although we are going to get our lives back to normal and try to forget about babies for a while, we just want to know we are doing all we can in the background to increase the chances of a natural miracle)
We are going to ask about the possibility of taking clomid again to increase our chances each month, and we may even consider IUI in abt a year, as although that's kinda going backwards, we are 'unexplained', so who's to say that wont work?

Anyway, after having 3 ICSI's in a year, I need to reclaim my body and we both need to reclaim our lives. 
I have wanted children all my adult life more than anything else, but the way I see it, there's no point in us being sad or down, as it wont change the outcome. We just have to move onwards and upwards.

Thanks for all your lovely messages and support, it has meant a lot.  
It just wasn't little Hope's 'time to be', that's all.

*Jules*....Congratulations on being pupo hun  Keep those 3 little ones nice and snuggly and warm  xx

*Elly*....Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow hunny, you know I'll be thinking of you. I'm still on for that cuppa on Friday  xx

*Bali*...I hope EC went well hun and you get lots of lovely eggies  xx

Love to you all x

Angie x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha - that sucks about your pct - I thought everyone got a 12 week scan. There are places that you can go private that aren't too expensive - also woking might do one - they charge £120 I think

Angie - I'm so sorry oney    I was really really praying this was your go. Yep Friday is on. I admire your positive attitude, and I'm sure that this is not the end of the road for you. Look at Minow - she got a natural bpf after a few ivf's and so did I (when I was told I couldn't) so just enjoy the BMS with DH and maybe one day you will get a surprise.

JulesX - congrats on being pupo   

As for me Woking called and we have 4 embies that are 4 cell and 1 that is a 2 cell - 2 of the 4 cells are grade 1-2!! so we are in tomorrow at 1pm for transfer


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Angie - not much I can say hon so will just send you lots of            

Elly - good luck with ET       good news on your grade 1-2's!!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Angie -      so so sorry Angie   I dont know what to say other than Im totally gutted for you and dh   I think you are very brave and strong and that attitude will bring you your baby one day    

Elly - weldone   looking good for tommorwow


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Angie -     for you and DH.  I so admire your positivity and know that one day you will achieve your dream.

Elly - fab news on the embies and loads of luck for tomorrow   .


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

angie-so sorry to hear your result    

Elly goos luck for ET     great sounding embies

jules-congrats on PUPO take it easy

Hi to all the other wn girlies!!

Cheeky beggars WN said they would charge me for my 1st scan but it only arrived this am, thought they could have thrown in a freebie after my disasterous last cycle!  Oh well worht every penny!

strawbs xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ang so gutted for you and your post has me     I know I've pm'd you..

but this is for all those out there too.. IUI isn't necessarily a step backwards it could indeed be the step forwards for you. It certainly was the way forward for us.  maybe we were on the wrong tx before (a nurse said this to us at WN)   all avenues need exploring.. they don't always have the answers.. and maybe the more natural approach is what 'some' couples need.. I do think however that IUI is leap frogged in favour of tx's like IVF/ICSI as it gets a more favoured response its very pro-active and can also highlight possible problems and causes but its not the definitive guide. We're all the little guinea piggies still .. this process is so 'unknown' still and maybe when we're old and grey they'll have it nailed down but in the mean time we have to take the lead sometimes too


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

What did you lot gleen from the talk last night??

or was it above your heads


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - it would probably have been above your head      

The talk was about sperm and their assessment, eggs and their assessment, ICSI procedure, what the embryologists get up to on ec day and timings, FET and freezing  

Interesting news - Mel said that in the first six months of 2007 they had a 50% success rate with single embryo transfers - so having one put back is not necessarily a bad thing


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Angie -   so gutted for you and DH   but as others have said - so admire your positive thinking. You really are an inspiration and one day you will realise your dream  . As Alisha has said maybe IUI could be the treatment for you and giving clomid a go is not as intrusive in your lives as ICSI. Please don't be far away but totally understand why you need a rest from it all. Be good to each other     Maybe the focus on changing your job in the new year will give you the distraction you need and as it's happened to others on this site that natural BFP's are possible        

Take care and sending you and DH lots of love and  

Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Jelly   There's nothing they can tell me that I don't already know ..   
right wonder if there's a way I can get bubbles removed after bumping you up ...


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Update......I have booked our follow up at HH for 11th Oct and we have also arranged to speak to one of the embryologists afterwards as that's included if you'd like it.  
I have HEAPS of questions!!!   They're gonna hate me!!!  

Ang x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Angie - good to see you have a follow up   hope they can give you some answers

Alisha - I was only joking   I know you are a fountain of knowledge on many things including vegtables   thanks for the bubble bump up   I feel guilty about dissing you now   I will bump yours up too to make up for it


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

There you go   ending in 77s   am I forgiven


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

jelly of course   i was only joking ..but thanks hun  
i was bumping up everyone but some are more tricky like strawbs who's got 777 and i didn't want to bodge it up!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Ahhhh you are so thoughtful


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ang that's good not too long for that.. will be interesting to see what they have to say.. take a notebook  Mr R used to love my questions  Debs mentioned to me about the embys possibly not liking the culture they use.. I wonder if its different to WN? I've read somewhere that some places take a sample of the womans blood/ or something and use that or a derivative of it.. (lord knows where Iv'e read that)  We got to speak to Melanie at one of our follow ups too which was really informative so leap at that opportunity.!

right *must * do some work now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Please leave my bubbles as they are! I like all the 7's - if you bump me up you have to do it by 1000 at least! lol

Sounds like the talk last night was quite interesting!  I'm still surprised about the 50% success on SET, It just seems obvious that 2 embies would stand a better chance than one! ahh well I guess the numbers speak for themselves 

I've watched all my recorded tv now and I'm bored!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Elly - Mel didnt mention 2 embryo transfers success rates - I think the point she was making was that they get good results with single embryo transfers and not that it is superior to 2 days if that makes sense  

Bored already...................... there must be a good columbo on or something


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Elly - come round to mine - both my Sky+ boxes are more than half full and DH is going mad   We're also having a Sky+ box put in the loft when it's converted. Just imagine how much cr*p I will accumulate with 6 channels to record at once   

For the record I usually do my ironing when watching recorded stuff - even though DH thinks I just sit on my bum most evenings. Except when I'm out playing netball   So either I don't record much or I have a hell of a lot of ironing


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

News flash.....I just had a BATH and a glass of WINE!!!!
Strange how you appreciate forbidden things so much!!!

Ang x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

have a good glug for me


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Angie - know what you mean about forbidden things meaning so much   Hope the bath and wine has given you a warm glow. Is DH off with you?

Take care,

Jules x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - we have Sky+ so I've been watching a load of stuff that I've re3corded today - how come you have 2? do you have to pay for 2 subscriptions for this? I wouldn't mind another as our box gets full and there is too much stuff on at 9pm that clashes - 2 channels just aren't enough - thank god for +1 channels!!!

Angie - ooooo you rebel drinking wine in the day! don't blame you though, I'd prob be pickled by now - I've done the same thing after bfn - it does make you feel better.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Elly - I think you have to pay an extra 10 pounds a month for extra Sky+ boxes (or is that the HD version) - always leave that stuff to DH   . We did just have a normal Sky box in the bedroom but once we got used to the convenience of Sky+ - it didn't take us long to upgrade   Know what you mean about the hard disk filling up and everything being on at 9pm   and yes +1 hr can be a life saver when you've forgotten a program  

Think I may muster the energy to cook DH a spag bol for dinner since I've slobbed on the sofa all day  

Back later


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Angie -   so sorry it wasnt your time - I think you are doing the riht thing looking into other things like the immune side - you just never know - there are lots of positive stories about natural bfps on here - I know I havent given up the hope of that entirely. Enjoy your glass of vino - you deseve it x

Wildcat - congratulations on your embies - that sounds great - top grade as well - well done!  Enjoy ET tommorow

Jules - glad ET went well and good luck for the next 2 weeks   

Bali - hope EC went well and you are feeling OK  

 to everyone else xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Angie, hunny i am so sorry, i was praying that this was your time, i feel terrible for you hun, i am glad that you are having a follow up and i really hope that they can shed some light on things for you   

Julesx, lovely to meet you and dh last night, i am so happy for you that all went well with your transfer, sounds like you have 3 lovely embies on board    

Wildcat, goodluck tomorrow hun, you also sound like you have some lovely embies, hope it all goes well tomorrow   

Jelly/Chelsea, lovely to catch up with you both again last night, it was great to see you both  

Bali, hope everything went well today with your e/c hun   

Monkey, great news on the twinnies   

Gill, hun hope things are going well   

Hi to Hatster, Alisha, Jules77, Fingers, Ali and everyone else

My HIV, Hep B & Hep C are all out of date so rung GP and he has agreed to do them again, so it looks like all systems go again for me, so start d/r on 7th Oct, also when we looked at the sperm slide last night, i spotted 2 dodgy ones, so i told the embryologist that she should give me a job   she had a look at the microscope and she said that she could see the 2 that i was talking about, so looks like i could get another new job  
Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Angie,
  words could never make you feel better, but you sound so grounded and together that i am sure fate has something in mind for you both. Enjoy all the forbidded fruits.I have said before that I conceived naturally the month after my failed ICSI and Mr R said that, whilst not exactly common, its not unusual either.

Wildcat- hope tomorrow goes well and they snuggle in beautifuuly. Look after yourself over the next couple of weeks- do you know if you have any frosties?


Bali- hope you are resting and feel ok after EC.

Jules...have a restful next 2 weeks. I am totally lost on all this Sky business...really must get up to date- we only have 3 channels...1,2,3- not even 4 and 5 with our aerial!!!

Glad the talk went well last night.

chelsea bun...hope you feeling better and that work picks up a little- time can drag if there is not much to do...and then we complain when too busy!!!

Hello to everyone else. have to go as dinner ready.
have decided to put off organising a get together as not much interest-  guess because of all the ET and EC going on. If anyone wants to organise one at a later date, count me in!

Sticky vibes to all.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks again for all your kind words and pm's, it's meant a lot    

I just want to say lots of luck and love to Elly and Chris for ET tomorrow. I hope yr little embies have progressed perfectly and that it all goes smoothly xx

Luv Angie xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Just a quick one 

Angie I'm sorry honey I hoping this would be the one   Enjoy your wine xx

Jules Congrats on being Pupo  

Elly Good luck tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else

I will be back properly in a week or two but I think it is doing me good taking a break away from it all, I'll try to keep up with whats going on. It's my last day at my job a week fri and I can't wait!!

Sukie xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

HI Everyone,

Angie, I'm so very sorry, your in my prayers       .

Jules, well done on your ET today, sound like all went well and embies sound great, lots of sticky vibes        , enjoy catching up on all your TV 

Elly, good luck for your ET tomorrow,        

Jelly, Myra, Chelseabun, sound like the talk was good, and sorry we missed it, Myra i pleased you were able to identify the poor swimmers! No getting a microscope for DH Christmas pressie 

Hi to all the other lovely woking Ladies  

Well as for us, went in 7am and had EC at 9.20.  All went well and they got 13 in total,  9 good mature eggs, another possible contender, and 3 immature, so really pleased with that result, especially as i thought i had ovulated early yesterday.  Sorry i didn't post earlier but was so tired when we got home, rested, then went for a snooze.  

Thanks for all your lovely well wishes, it means a lot, Love Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Well done Bali


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Bali*....13 eggs, 10 of which being good ones is brilliant hun!!  Hope you aren't too sore. lots and lots of luck for the call tomorrow x x

Love Angie xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning All,

well had our call, after a sleepless night, and 100% fertilisation!  We have 10 little embies so far, so so excited, don't know what to do with ourselves.  Back tomorrow at 10.45 for ET with Mr Riddle.  Sorry this is all about me post, sending our little embies    

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Bali        good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Bali*...that's brilliant hun!!!!!! WOW!!!  100% fertilisation!! hopefully you will get some nice frosties too 
Lots of luck for ET hunny xx

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks fingers and Angie, fingers and toes crossed for us love Bali xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Im just posting on Tash's behalf.

Her waters started leaking this morning and she is being monitored at Frimley, the babies are fine but she is under going monitoring and is being given steroid jabs to mature the babies lungs   she is as calm as can be expected, they said if the babies are born now they have a very good chance of survival which is a good thing but they want her to try  and get to 30wks   she is on antibiotics but her urine has come back fine though which is good too!! there looking to transfer her to another hospital with 2 cots in SCBU so hopefully she will know more later   

She isnt allowed any visitiors apart from Nick unfortunatley  

I will update you if i have any more news

Stay where you are boys


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Angie - I am so sorry  . You and your dh obviously have a very strong relationship and you sound very positive for the future - I know your dreams will come true one day soon   . 

Jules - congrats on being PUPO, with 3 great embies on board.    for the next 2ww.

Wildcats - loads of luck for et today   

Bali - fab news on your eggs and fertilisation - you must be delighted. Good luck for et tomorrow   

Myra - great to hear that you are starting dregs soon - this is going to be your cycle   

Clareber - how are you? Hope you are coping ok.

Hi Jellybabe and everyone else - hope you are all ok


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Emma - just seen your post. Thanks for letting us know and please send my love to Tash - as you say stay where you are boys!   

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just had a read back  

Monkey-I will do   just seen you have changed your ticker how did that happen   congratulations double trouble eh  

Bali-Well done on the fertilisation  

Jules-Good luck on the 2ww    

Elly-Good luck today     your embies sound really good, this is your turn i can feel it in my water       

Lots of love and luck to you all 
Emmaxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - thanks for letting us know - poor Tash, really hope that the boys stay where they are for a few more weeks        

Hope you are keeping OK Emma?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Emma - thanks for letting us know about Tash and send her our love - she really has been through the mill. Stay safe little ones        

Bali - wow 10 eggs and 100% fertilisation - well done you. Have a good rest today and good luck for ET tomorrow        . Keeping everything crossed that you also get some frosties  

Elly - good luck for ET and keeping everything crossed you have a couple of lovely embryos to freeze          

Angie - how you doing today?  

Sukie - good to hear from you - come back when you are ready  

Jules - how are the d/regs going?  

Myra - glad you have a date for your d/regs - it'll be here before you know it and good result with the GP re doing your bloods    

Hello to everyone else  

I have another date with the sofa   may do a bit of ironing if I can really be bothered  

Love Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for your post Emma.

I have everything crossed for Tash, her DH and little ones. Stay safe and snuggly and warm where you are boys. 
I'm thinking of you Tash  

Love Angie xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - thanks for letting us know about Tash   please let her know that we are all thinking of her and praying that the boys stay where they belong for a little bit longer  

Bali - weldone   100% fertilization is fantastic. Hope transfer goes smoothly tommorow    

Elly -     for the smooth transfer of your precious embies

Angie - how are you doing today   

Julesx - ironing   I thought MrC said no housework for 3 months   

Myra - you obviously have a natural talent as an embryologist     wow the 6th of Oct   not long to go  

Clareber - how are you holding up with waiting for your scan   hope all is well

Debs - been out for a cycle lately


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Jelly  

I'm fine ta hun, still no AF, so it's a bit annoying  
How's you?

Angie xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Angie   glad to hear you're ok   Im just about to make myself a mackral salad including raw onions   nice and healthy but a bit stinky


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ooooh, smelly!! lol..will probably be yummy though  
I've just had some chopped mango, and an old school friend should be round for coffee soon, and I have chelsea buns for us, yummy  

Angie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Update


Tash is being moved at 5pm to UCH in Central London, if she can get to 30wks they will move her back to frimley   pain for Nick but as long as those babies are safe they dont care


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - thanks for the update   sounds like Tash is in safe hands   it must all be very scary though   lots of     to Tash and the twins

Angie - Chelsea buns   YUMMMMY


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - thanks for letting us know about Tash.  Please wish her all the best.

Angie - enjoy the chelsea buns, thats where I got my nickname from as a baby, as I was fat and round like a chelsea bun!!!  

Jelly - remind me not to invite you round for a coffee if you have had stinky onion for lunch.  Bet it was lovely though    Not been back on the   for a while as I have been fighting this cold thing off.  Pretty poor excuse I know!  Will give myself a kick up the   this weekend and motivate myself.  Still need to lose half a stone.

Jules x - hope you are becoming well acquainted with the sofa and you are getting through your sky+.  I love sky+ and think its fab.  

Elly - hope the ET went well today and you have your beans on board

Bali - fab news on your embies, you must be well pleased.  Well done you  .  Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Monkey - hello to you and your little beans.

Clareber - I'm still not 100%, so may give in and go and get antibiotics.  The glands in my neck are very painful and I feel like I need my batteries changed as I am running on half power.  It could be all the uncertainty with my job and the fact that I am bored stiff at the moment.  Hope you are doing ok and it must soon be time for your scan.

Myra - hope the job is becoming more interesting as the week progresses.

Hello to all the other WN ladies.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma let Tash know im seding lots of love and   for her and the babies!  Tell her to keep those legs shut tight!!

Elly great news on the transfer and u got frosties too which is always good   

Angie sorry to read about your negative result this week.  Sounds like you are back on your feet and planning for the future   

Bali well done you 100%  fertilisation  

Love to you all 

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy trust you to lower the tone    Tash said that she tried persuading them to transfer her to the Portland   she still has her sense of humour


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Been resting today so just got on for an update. We have 2 lovely 8 cells embies on board snuggling in!

Bali - wow - well done on ec and fertilisation - good luck for transfer tomorrow

Tash - OMG hun, praying those little ones stay put for a few more weeks xxxxxxx    

Gonna make this quick as MrW is taking me out for food tonight - he doens't really do cooking, bless!!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

YAY Elly - we can go insane together   How did the other 2 embies look? Were they able to freeze them? Enjoy your meal out - are you having steak by chance?  

Emma - let us know when Tash is safely at UCH  

Chelseabun - what does a chelseabun look and taste like - me not having a sweet tooth puts me at a disadvantage - ask me about pasties any day   I do know what Krispy Kreme doughnuts are though   Hope the glands get better soon. My throat's been a bit sore but that may be from the GA on Monday 

Well - I haven't done much ironing   been very acquainted with the sofa all afternoon  

Going to have a big yorkshire pud and lots of fresh steamed veg for dinner. DH is staying near Heathrow with US colleagues so I can have what I want!!!  

 to you all

TTFN

Jules x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jules - Chelsea Buns are round (hence how I got the name) and they have currants in them and have a bit of sugar on top and sometimes a bit of glaze.  They are quite doughy and not half as sweet as krispy kremes.  I am a bit [email protected] at describing things, but as Angie had one today, she can probably describe it alot better.  BTW - stuff the ironing, keep your feet up and take it easy.

Wildcat - wonderful news on your embies.  Enjoy your meal out tonight, just remember you are eating for 3 now   

Bendy - hi there, hope you are doing ok?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news on being PUPO Wildcat - looking forward to your BFP in 2 weeks   

I love chelsea buns - yum! I think it's a great nickname btw. Although I am very partial to pasties as well at the moment - a very strange craving!

Have a lovely evening all 

xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Evening All,

Elly, welldone on your 2, 8 cell embies, thats fantastic , now let them snuggle down and get comfortable as 9 months is a long time        

Jules, glad your taking it easy, hope your 3 embies as snuggling down nicely too,        

Elly and Jules well done on being PUPO, how does it feel?  I can't wait to join you tomorrow 

Emma, i PM you, give tash a big hug and tell those boys to stay put for another couple of weeks.
  

Monkey i still can't believe your having twins, what a fantastic suprise.

Chelseabun, sounds like you need those antibiotics Hun, get better soon  

Angie, hope your doing OK Hun  

Myra, hows the new job going?

Evening to everyone else, have felt very sore today so rested a lot, DH at home and looking after me well , love to all Bali xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Ohh Emma, tell Tash i am thinking of her and dh, i really hope the boys stay put abit longer, send her my love and thanks for letting us know, also hope you are well hun   

Bali, 100% well done you, dont get know better than that   goodluck tomorrow hun  

Elly, congrats on being PUPO hun, enjyo your meal tonight with Mr Wildcat   

Julesx, hows you missus, hope you are relaxing in front of the tv, watching all those episodes of Eastenders & Holby that yu have recorded  

Jelly, me the expert embryologist   i told dh i was going to get a microscope so i could study his, bet you can guess what he said  

Hi Chelsea, hope you are well today hun, work is getting more interesting as i told my manager that i was abit bored so she has given me a project to do, so that will keep me busy   also one of the girls i work with has a sister who is going to be starting IVF soon and she has been chatting to me about that although i have not said anything about me, i am keeping  

Hi Monkey, hows the twinnies, what fab news for you and dh, i say abit of monkey magic, hope it rubs off on the rest of us  

Hi Bendy, hope your pg is going well, not long to go before you are a mummy   

Hi to Fingers, Ali, Gill, Jules77, Hatster, Strawbs, Clare and everyone else..........
Went to collect my blood test forms today for my HIV, well silly GP had only put down the HEPC & HEPB, took me half an hour to convince another GP to put HIV on the form, eventually he did, doctors they need a good  

Well catch you all later, i am on my little own tonight, dh working late, just me and my furbies, at least i get full control of the remote


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Evening all....

Yeh...chelsea buns, they're lovely!!! really doughy and soft!! scrummy   I had one today and one yesterday   Diet hasn't started yet as you can see  
I'm popping round Ellys tomorrow morning for coffee, so I may get more so I can take some for her embies  

Angie xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Angie hun

Hope that you are ok today, you sound really upbeat about everything, hope you have a lovely time tomorrow at Ellys, eat loads of the buns


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Myra xx

Yep, I'm fine hun, I'm not letting it get to me!   and besides, I have wine  
It's wierd, not that I'm an alcoholic or anything, but Dh and I like a glass of wine or 2 some evenings , but after not having any for about 3 weeks, it's really nice, I've only had half a glass and I can feel it in my arms and legs all tingly   lol  
I'm glad your job's going well hun. I was thinking of you today as I was looking for jobs online to give me inspiration. Not sure what I want to do yet. I have 'till Dec though, so no rush  

Luv Ang xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Angie...i am so  so sorry to read your news....i was hoping and praying it was your turn.....like you i have not given up hope of it happening naturally....your dream will be answered real soon   
Tash...hold on girlfriend    thinking of you and Nick lots and lots
Emma...great to see you hope all is going ok wiv u
Bali...congrats on 100% fertilisation......fab news 
Elly and Jules...congrats on being PUPO......sending you lots of sticky vibes.
Sorry got to dash
Love you all
Ali xxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ohh my word .. what a shocker.. 
echo what everyone else has said .. we're all thinking of you tash/dh and the boys  
hoping they stay put a bit longer   

thanks so much for letting us know emma.. hope you're ok too   howz them humira jabs?

Bali that's fantastic news hun well done .. all the best with e/t tomorrow and hope you get some frosties   

Elly great news on the 8 cells way to go!  for you   this'll bbe the one    

jules    

Myra howz the new  job going? Are you enjoying it? Doc's sometimes they need a kick up the    mine found my constipation quite amusing the other day    not long till you're popping those pills for your frosties  

Hey ali howz it going? 

Ang glad you're in full vino swing.. I remeber getting those tingly sensations too after absinance feels really strange.. infact i didn't like it too much but soon out rode them  with a few more glasses  

Hi to Luc who must be due soon too..? 

Os is being induced on Monday too so lots of love and luck to her and bubs   
and gill if you're lurking and all the regular wokies debs, jelly, jules 77, bendy, hatster, fingers, strawbs, clareber

hope everyone else is diddling ok.. finding FF so emotional with everyones news it just keeps making me cry atm  
got such a busy friday/weekend/ week..have a good weekend everyone


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi girls...sorry for gatecrashing but just saw the post from Emma about Tash...

*Emma*...please let Tash know thinking of her and DH and her twinnies  

Good luck ladies  
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your positive support - I really do love this site for all the good vibes you bring! 

Angie - mmmm you are welcome to bring buns with you - I'll provide the latte coffee as I have an espresso machine 

Julesx - how are you hun? I hope your embies are snuggled in nicely already, are you still sore? I'm finding this time that I still have a lot of pain in that area, particularly when I use the loo    I'm hopin git will go down over the next few days. As this is my 4th go I'm surprised it hurts this bad as it hasn't before.    

Emma - if you are still lurking on here - any more news from Tash?      

Bali - good sticky vibes for you for tomorrow    

Can't stop - MrW has just sliced me some strawberries and melted some chocolate - he's such a star, I'm being pampered Oh and the meal out was nice - just a steak at the local pub but it beats cooking!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Elly - knew you would have had steak   Strawberries and melted chocolate - you are being pampered   I'm also still a bit sore - particularly when bladder is full and going for a wee   I've done sod all today except making tea for the builders   Must get on with the ironing tomorrow   Enyoy the chelsea buns and latte with Angie tomorrow  

Bali - good luck for ET - what time are you in?        

Emma - have you heard how Tash is?        

Night all


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Goodluck for Bali tomorrow    i will be thinking about you tomorrow hun  

Julesx, you keep an eye on those builders, give them a good   from me, hope your 3 embies are snuggling in hun    

Elly, strawberries and choccie, how spoilt are you   hope the pains ease hun   PUPO yippee

Well dh still at work but he phoned me earlier to tell me that MIL kittie has to be put to sleep tomorrow, she has kidney failure, very sad as she is a lovely cat, she was a rescue cat, MIL has had her for years, sad thing is she is still bouncing about, but vet says she will pass in the next couple of weeks, he said it would be kinder for her to let her go peacefully, dh is very upset  

Anyway on a lighter note,    to the PUPO girls

Tash, thinking of you dh and the boys hun, hope all is going well


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Elly, you and Angie should come to mine for coffee, i have a Senseo, they are lovely, i have allsorts, Brazilian, cappacino etc, got all the coffee pods in France, come round anytime hun and you Angie   also got the special Senseo coffee mugs, they are so cute


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Was just sitting here thinking how Tracey is aka Miss TC, have not heard from her for along time, hope she is ok, she was great at moderating this thread, maybe one of the mods   can let us know how she is, she was a great support to everyone and she kept us all in shape when we were all being abit naughty


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning, up early again after a restless night as so worried about this morning, been thinking of nothing else all night than our little embies, hope I'm not going  , I'm due in at 10.45.  Thankyou so much for all your wellwishes and support, this is such a great place 

Emma any news on Tash?

Myra, your message made me chuckle as i read it, "My MIL Kittie has to be put to sleep tomorrow, as she has kidney failure", without reading anymore i had to reread this section as i thought, well i know you don't get on but how are you managing to do this!, Then i read on and realised that her name wasn't afterall kittie, but you were referring to her cat! , forgive me I've gone a bit   just lately.

Elly, I'm pleased Mr W is looking after you so well, have a nice time with Angie, give her a big  , and enjoy your chelseabuns 

Jules, hope your well today, try not to do too much ironing Hun, take it easy .  Can i ask< I'm still very uncomfortable in my lower tum, is this normal?

Ali, How are you Hun?

Alisha, what you up to this weekend, going anywhere nice?

Hi to everyone else, Jelly, Chelseabun, Gill, Bendy, Strawbs, Pots, Monkey, Jules77 and anyone I've missed Love Bali xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

I'm up early as have had AF pains from hell since abt 5am. I've just taken DH to the station and am abt to have a bath to see if that'll help. I'll be off to Ellys a bit later this morning for cakes and coffee 
I said to DH this morning that I quite like this lifestyle. I can get up take him to station (as he recently lost his parking space at work  ), see some friends, potter around house etc etc, have tea ready for him, then pick him up frm station in eve, I could quite get used to being a housewife me thinx . I said I could even start going to the gym regularly if this was my regular life and lose the stone and a half!!!  Oh well....back to reality and work on Monday I REALLY NEED TO GET A NEW JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

*Myra*...I just looked at Traceys profile and unless I read it wrong, she hasn't posted since July. I hope she's ok. Your coffee machine sounds fab!! We must sort out a coffee morning or something soon!!! 

*Bali*...Sorry you had a restless night hun, I'm sure they are ok. Lots and lots of luck for today, not long now . Also Bali, it is normal to be uncomfortable for a while after EC, even a while after ET, so don't worry hun. You were poked and prodded loads remember, so that's just your ovaries protesting. It usually goes for me totally after abt the first week of 2ww. x

Hi everyone else 

I so hope Tash and her little ones are ok. Thinking of you Tash xxx

Love Angie xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Angie, sounds like you will be drinking very good coffee, have a lovely morning.  Love Bali xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Angie - I'm up too, took MrW to the station at 7.30 as usual. I must admit I love this lifesytle too, I get to sort of live it most of the time as I'm self employed and I get to do a lot of work from home. It does require discipline though as some days I dont want to do anything and I have to!!!  See you later  

Bali - GOOD LUCK today hun! I'm sure those embies will snuggle in well, come and join me n Jules on the horror that is 2ww. Yeah it's normal to be sore - I'm still suffereing - more this time than I have on 3 previous attempts. 

Myra - not tried the senseo ones - I'm a real picky one when it comes to coffee - I love my latte, but it has to be made with fresh coffee right out the espresso machine and hot milk - my MIL has a tassimo machine that does latte - and it's vile! Tastes nothing like it!!  I also thought you were putting MIL to sleep! lol, brain fart......    It's so sad though when you lose a loved pet , it breaks my heart.

Ali - hi hun, hope you are well and getting ready for your next cycle  

Tash - thinking of you honey    

How is everyone else - it goes a bit quiet on here sometimes!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Update from Tash

She is still Pg, Waters have stopped for now!! there very reassuring about success regarding the twins so there shouldnt be any problems    she just has to hang on for as long as poss


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

That's brilliant news Emma!!   Thanks for the update. They both must be so very worried and scared! 
Please send her my love xx

Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I will do Angie   i have been telling her everyone sends there love


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

That's great news Emma - thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh you early birds   I managed to drag myself into the shower at 8.15 as I knew the builders would be here at 8.30   Was so looking for a nice lie in as DH was away last night and he couldn't call me a lazy so and so   Just made tea fror the builders and now plonked on the sofa   with my morning tea! Don't do coffee - never have since having my appendix out 9 years ago - very bizarre   I may muster the energy and have a walk into Woking for a bit of fresh air. We live in Horsell - 1 minute drive from the clinic - yet I'm nearly always late for scan appointments   Woking is a quick 10 minute walk. It's not a great town centre but it has most things  

Bali - good luck for today and as Elly and Angie have said - expect to feel sore for up to a week. If it gets very painful rather than sore phone the clinic. EC can be very brutal   and you have to give yourself time to heal  

Elly  - when have they said your test date is? Have they said 4th October? Mine's 3rd October         

Elly and Ang enjoy your chelsea buns mmmmmmmm  

Neighbour has just popped in with her 3 yr old son who is sooooooooo cute so had a nice girlie natter  

Myra - yep I had to re read your post - but so sorry that MIL has had to take the decision so that the cat doesn't suffer   My brother had to have his dog put to sleep recently as it had an inoperable tumour. He was so gutted  . He's now ready to get another so has been looking at various rescue places but he's not going to rush into it - he'll probably go for the scruffiest looking mongrel that he can find - he's not into cute or handsome dogs. The quirkier looking the dog - that's what he likes  

Emma - that's great news on Tash. Bendy telling her to keep her legs crossed must have done the trick. Seriously though - it's brilliant news that her waters have stopped. Keeping everything crossed the boys stay put until 30 weeks so she can be transferred back to Frimley to ease the stress of being in a central London hospital. I ended up having my appendix out at the Chelsea and Westminster and although it's nowhere near what Tash is going through it does make visiting a lot harder for partners  . Lots of         for them all  

 to everyone. Think I may be back to work tomorrow or Sunday - need to check the builders schedule to see when they need access to the house so have to change my working week to fit in with them   At least I'm usually the only one in at weekends and get so much more done  

TTFN

Jules x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Myra said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Was just sitting here thinking how Tracey is aka Miss TC, have not heard from her for along time, hope she is ok, she was great at moderating this thread, maybe one of the mods  can let us know how she is, she was a great support to everyone and she kept us all in shape when we were all being abit naughty


Sorry me & Rach aren't so good at moderating & supporting you   

Miss TC is taking some hiatus after her last treatment 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Minxy - we love you and Rach too     

You have always been so helpful to me and many others   and we are very grateful for that  

Good luck with treatment   hope all is going well


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Myra - I also thought it was MIL with the kidney problem   sorry about Kittie   it is so heartbreaking when a loved family pet has to be put down   heres a   for dh

Jules - how's the tv viewing going   did you watch 'murder she wrote today' quality afternoon entertainment    here is todays  

Bali - hope ec went smoothly   you are now officially PUPO

Elly -   for you and your little embies

Tash - thinking and praying for you and the boys    

Angie - MORE BUNS    I think you are a bun addict   

Jules77 & Babydreams & Gill - hope the dregging is going ok   

Debs - how are those glands today  

Bendy - nice to hear from you   let us know how your getting on  

Alisha - what vegetables are you eating now   do you grow anything over the winter

Monkey - hope you are ok  

Emma -  

Pots - congratulations on your 12 week scan and seeing little pots wriggling  

Ali -   hope your new treatment is helping  

Haster - hope you are getting lots of    on holiday


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - yeah I've been told the test date is 4th October, but they said I could test on the 3rd - they take it from et day although i've always felt that it should be from ec day as thats fertilisation day!!!  are you having a nice day? I hope it's not raining in woking.

It's been very quiet on here today - but I've been gossiping with Angie! we had a nice time, she brought some lovely buns with her! and I supplied the coffee (decaf of course!) I'm now back to loungin on the sofa watching crap tv!

    for jules, bali and tash - and one for me too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just to let you Guys Know Tash and the boys are fine, scan shows lots of fluid around them and lots of movement   they have given her over 95% chance of the boys being fine which is excellent      she is feeling very isolated as her family are far away and Nick is working   it took Nick 1.5 hours to get home last night (and that was midnight)   They said if they do need to do an emergency C section then Nick may miss it as it will take him to long to get there   
Had to cancel some flowers and teddies for the boys earlier as the midwife told me they wont accept flowers due to infection etc    

She is fine has her own room, tv and ipod and is reading her Gina ford book, she is making the most of the rest  
She says hi and thanks so much for the good wishes  

Have a good weekend all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - thanks again for letting us know - Sounds quite cosy for Tash - bet she wishes she was home though!! Good news about the 95% chance of the boys being fine. Hope those boys stay where they are for a while and at least until Tash is back at Frimley, after all the tx it would be awful for Nick to miss the birth.

To all you other lovely ladies - have a good weekend. Lots of sticky vibes to our PUPO ladies...


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all, 

Well we safely have two nice embies on board, a 3 and 4 cell, hope thats OK?  The other 8 were not suitable for freezing  , so a funny old day all round.  Sorry no personals 

Emma, love to tash  

Love Bali xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - thanks for the Tash update, it's good to hear that the boys are hanging in there and Tash is doing OK. It sucks that it takes Nick so long to get to her - is she allowed visitors during the day? 

Bali - well done hun on being PUPO. Sorry you didn't get any frosties. It's so very heartbreaking when you get this far and you don't get to freeze any - but you won't need them!!!  Positive, sticky vibes to you and the little ones.

fingers - thanks hun!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Bali, well done hun on being PUPO, like Elly said it can be quite frustrating when you get lots of embies but none to freeze, hun stay positive you wont need them    

Emma, great news on Tash, glad the boys are staying put, give her my love  

Wildcat/Angie, glad you both had a good chat today, wish i could have joined you both  

Julesx, i had a read of my post and you are right looks like i was talking about MIL being put down no such luck im afraid   only joking, hope you are ok today    you must live just up the road from me, i live by the Wheatsheaf. 

Minxy, thanks for letting me know about Miss TC, we think you are fab to  

Hello, to Jelly, Alisha, Chelsea, Fingers, Ali, Gill, Monkey, Bendy, Jules77, Hatster and everyone else, well i have completed my 1st week in my new job, all going ok, i was told today that i have 10 days leave left to to take by the end of Dec, so looks like i will be able to have some leave when i have my FET.

Catch you all later, weekend off yippee, feels great working Mon - Fri, if i was still in my old job, i would have been working this weekend


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

That is great news   thanks emma for passing that on. 
Blimey that sounds quite nice in there.. but of course absolutely dreadful being so far from her family.. hoping all is well and she can be moved closer to home asap   

Bali I know how disappointing it is not to get any to freeze  try not to dwell on it too much as you've got some positive thinking to get on with  ..you've got two lovelies on board now      take it easy this weekend 

jules and wildcat        

jelly ..what veggies am I eating now..  ermm a prawn mayo sandwich   
no seriously we have our spudies which we can dig up till December..  I lunched out the Kale, Cavolo Nero, khol rabbi, spring cabbage ..  but we have some brussel sprouts, parsnip, swede, doing there thang.. so we can harvest around december..also got some salisfy which we've not actually tasted yet.. supposed to be like the veggy version of the oyster  carrots, , fennel, spinach and waiting on our butternut squashes  still eating the runner beans ..I'm going to get some winter lettuce going and see if I can't get some of the stuff I've missed out on planting ..planted.. I never obey the rules and never sow when they tell you to  its more exciting that way  still hanging on for my tomatoes ..theres' flowers at last  .. chillies are starting too now.. that'll teach you to ask what I'm growing  
What's happening with you.. when are you getting going again? what's the plan?



Myra said:


> Julesx, i had a read of my post and you are right looks like i was talking about MIL being put down no such luck im afraid  only joking,


Ohh Myra you made my laugh with that  

Well I had my tutorial this arvo and she wasn't very impressed with my .."its been a stressful busy summer with one thing and another.." so I had to come clean and tell her our IVF shenanigans and finally our long awaited preganancy.. and she was totally understanding and forgiving  I still have to domy 2 assignments by next week..GULP! as well as do a full weeks teaching.. eeeek..  so I'll have to get my **** into action .. so not too bad.. NOT!

I'm not planning on telling work for a couple more weeks .. hoping the bulging fatty belly  will behave itself till then .. its so hard I was waiting for my prescription and popped into the little tesco and before I knew it there was a prawn mayo sandwich..a strawberry trifle (for pud tonight..cause its friday ) and a jam, fresh cream donut  in my basket....

two days ago its was a packet of chicken flavour super noodles, a jar of pickled onions and a packet of salt N vingar crispies  oohh and a prawn and mayo sandwich 

fortunately I now have all my meds for the foreseeable next few weeks so ..no more mini tesco shops 

hello all you other ladies


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Emma I hope you are well? Send my best to Tash  

Bali Well done on being PUPO I hope the little ones snuggle in well   Sorry that you didn't get any frosties but as Elly said you won't need them    

Jules and Elly I hope it is all going well   

I hope you are all doing well, and I'm thinking and hoping for you all xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Sukie, hope you are well, you lovely and pretty in your picture  

Alsiha, PMSL   if only


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Just wrote abloomin long message with lots of personals- posted it and now it's not there!!!
Will post personals tomorrow but for now...good luck to all on the 2ww...glad to hear Tash is on the mend...thinking of everyone. It is SO annoying..that message came up which said that 2 people had posted whilst i was writing all my messages and that I may wish to review my post...I still posted but the bloomin thing isn't there...will try again either tomorrow or Sunday.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

clareber that's so annoying but thing to do is always 'select all, then save' before you do anything iI do that as standard now ..!

sukie you look like a real babe  if I'm not careful I'm going to end up like this  

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/347/Jiggly+Fat+Lady/

/links


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Alisha   thats my SIL


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

didn't mean to offend anyone by the way ..


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Myra ..are you joking?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Alisha - the mods will be on to you   Blooming heck - your allotment could feed us all   Where do you get the time in between work and assignments? Glad you came clean - I always go for the sympathy vote  

Bali - well done on being PUPO and going mad with Elly and I   Sorry that you didn't get any frosties but as others said - you won't need them  

Emma - that great news on Tash - tell her to keep resting as she'll need it when the boys are a few months old and running rings round her  

Jelly - how do you know that there is such good TV on an afternoon - have you been skiving?   I need to start emptying the Sky+ box in the bedroom but the builders are too blooming noisy to hear the TV  

Myra - having weekends off - what are you going to do with yourself?   Do you drink in the Wheatsheaf? Have you noticed a lot of WN staff go there. After my m/c I was stood at the bar ordering to pints of Stella for me and DH. When I looked round there was about 8 of the staff sat there   I felt like I'd been caught doing underage drinking   Yeah I'm only  a few minutes walk from the Wheatsheaf. I'll PM you with the road - don't want any stalkers   We can do tea and coffee mornings when we both get our BFP's 

Elly and Angie - hope you had a good natter  

Well I've finally done the ironing but DH will have loads more washing when he returns home tonight   I'm off to work in the morning - not looking forward to that  

 to all you lovely ladies Chelsea, Fingers, Ali, Gill, Monkey, Bendy, Jules77, Clareber, Sukie, Hatster, Beanie and everyone else.

Oh who's watching EastEnders in a little while?

Love Jules x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Bali -   I totally know how you feel - it is really gutting when you get a good amount of embies and they tell you the others arent suitable for freezing   MrR said it is more common to not get frosties 

Alisha - very impressed with the amount of veggies you are producing   I could start next month if I wanted   just deciding what to do   thanks for asking   btw Im sure you dont look like that lady  

Jules - I just happen to know Angela Lansbury was slething this afternoon  

Sukie -   hope you are doing ok

Clareber -   must not be long til your scan now    

Myra - yey   end of week one - have a well deserved rest over the w/e


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Just a really quick one as I need to finish packing  

Emma - OMG poor Tash - she must have been terrified but i'm so glad things are looking positive - please tell her i'm praying for her and send her my love  

Bali - congrats on becoming pupo - I know its disappointing not having any frosties but you've got 2 lovely embies on board so stay positive   

Wildcat and Jules - hope you are both taking it easy   

  to everyone else and see you all in a week x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha - stay away from the prawn mayo sarnies!!!!! no really - prawns are off the list for you pregnant ladies!!!  it's because they might be off and if you get a dose of food poisoning it's not good for your or the baby - no soft cheese, pate, shellfish or raw eggs!!!  DENIED!!!

Myra  - enjoy the weekend!!

jellybabe = MrC said the same thing to me about people not getting frosties - but we've seen loads of ladies get them on here - so i'm not sure sure I believe that!

Hi to everyone else - going to dash now as MrW is home and we are going to have a snuggly night in front of the tv!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok - who was it in EastEnders? Someone PM me please


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

elly..Prawns are fine cause there're cooked  hot prawns are absolutely fine ..ok so cold prawns aren't the best but they are still cooked and it's the one food that some say yes and some say no.. 
I feel like I have to justify my this..   I'm certainly not going to beat myself up about and its hardly like I'm living on them   They are shop bought sandwiches the likelihood of getting food poisoning from them is practically zero.. but soft cheese is ok as long as its not unpasturised         

hatster have a lovely holiday in lovely sicily  

sorry jules  gave up east  miserable-enders a few years ago   but I hear Cindys back


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Jelly - that'll get them all wondering


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Alisha hun, i was joking about SIL, although she is on the rather large side, even more so now that she is pg   thats just me being jealous   not about the weight  

Julesx, dont drink in the Wheatsheaf, but anytime you want to go for a coffee, just let me now  

Hi Jelly hun, hope you have a great weekend  

Mr & Mrs Wildcat, have a great snuggly one


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Elly - yeah I guess its the standard line when you dont get any frosties   I guess it made me feel a tiny bit better at them time. He said it was roughly 1 in 4 cycles that you may get them. So that would be right for me  

Julesx - have pm'd you re eastenders cliff hanger  

Alisha - I was also under the impression that prawns should be avoided in all forms   you seem to be quite confident in your information so not really sure about that one  

Night all   off to iron a duvet cover - how much more exciting can a friday night get


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the PM's ladies - I can now sleep tonight  

Jelly - oh we are all such party animals aren't we   But your ironing a duvet is probably more exciting than watching France stuff Ireland in the Rugby World Cup  . Roll on tomorrow as England's Ladies football team are playing in the World Cup quarter finals YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY So would like them to show the men how to do it   Men are such primadonna's (sp)  

For the 3 cycles that we've done - we only got frosties on the second cycle. 

Oh Jelly - I had mackerel salad for my tea tonight - your inspiration yesterday had rubbed off   It is very smelly isn't it - I did say no to the red onion  

Mr & Mrs W - hope you've had a snuggly night and sending you lots of        

And for Bali and me        

3 ladies in waiting   wonder which one of us will go mad first  

Tash, DH and boys        

Oh nearly time for bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OOOOOH GRRRRRRR  I just wrote this all and lost it.... 
2nd time lucky................

Good evening all 
It's been busy on here tonight! 

*Bali*....congratulations on being PUPO hun, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you xx

There was some really lovely news on the HH thread tonight! One of the girls went for her scan for her FET today (ttc 6years) and the consultant said to her, ''what would you say if I told you that you were pregnant?!!'',..... she's 6weeks pregnant!!!, What a lovely story!  
She told us that she has been on fish oils and co-enzyme q10 (both of which I bought in town with Elly today, before I heard her news), so even more reason to take them now!!! 

Have a good weekend all,

Love Angie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning all - someone pm me about Eastenders, I'm so easily confused   

Angie - what lovely news about your HH buddy  

Bali - well done on being PUPO!!

Myra/Alisha - that lady was me before I lost the weight   How very dare you!!  

Julesx - hope work isn't too awful!! 

Wildcats -    love to you both

Ooops - just looked at time, off to meet Caro for coffee at 11 and haven't even dried my hair yet!! Best get a shift on!! Love to all you other lovely ladies, have a good one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Update from Tash

She is still pg and waters still stopped   both boys are weighing over 3lb each which is very good   she is being moved to the labour ward     and she said she is loving having all these scans  

Have a good weekend all 
Emmaxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Firstly thank you SO much for all your kind words, my DH and i are feeling much better today, as was a bit shocked that we got no frosties, which somehow took something away from the ET yesterday, but we are back and feeling very positive, a little crazy but positive .

Elly and Jules positive vibes for us                 how are you both feeling, and when is your test day?  Mine is the 5 Oct.

Emma, thanks for the update on tash and thanks for your PM Hun 

Fingers, hope your well and enjoyed your coffee with Caro.

Myra, thanks for your PM, and the kind words.  Glad your enjoying your new job .  

Angie, hope you had a good time with Elly, catching up.  Any news on the job front?

Alisha, gosh, it sounds like you've got enough veg for the WN thread, do you do organic boxes 

Jelly, Well done on the ironing, do you fancy a job cause I've got loads to do. 

Hatster, hope your well Hun and had a good holiday 

Hi to everyone else, thanks again for all your support, i would be lost without you guys  

Love Bali xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha - Yeah they are OK if they are cooked - just being careful though as prawns can be so dodgy anyway as they go off easily, even when cooked! I'm not trying to be preachy - just want to make sure you don't get anything nasty!

Bali - glad you are feeling better today - hope you aren't too sore!

Emma - thanks again for the update - what's with the aka Emmett? Did we miss something??  I bet she is loving the scans, I always said it's a shame they don't let you take a video camera in.

Angie - wow that's encouraging news! get popping those pills lady!!!

JulesX - hope things are good with you today - my pain is a lot less today than it was last night even, I'm hoping the ovaries are finally settling down.

What's all this eastenders talk? I'm off to watch Friday night's episode now - PM me with whatever it is that's going round - don't want to miss out on gossip!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Paris74 aka Emmett said:


> Update from Tash
> 
> She is still pg and waters still stopped  both boys are weighing over 3lb each which is very good  she is being moved to the labour ward   and she said she is loving having all these scans
> 
> ...


*Emma*...glad to hear that Tash & the boys are all ok


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello all

I have now started downregging at last it feels like i have been waiting ages so its great to be finally moving forward.

I will have to check back to see where abouts everyone is in their treatment but sending       to everyone especially those due for testing soon.

Hope everyones having a good weekend


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Posh welcome and congratulation on starting d/regging

Julesx and Elly, how are my fellow 2ww'ers .  I'm feeling a little less sore so think my ovary's must be settling down too.   come on embies grow     

Hi to everyone else  

Whats everyone else up to today?  I'm still chilling, might bake some cakes later, 

love to you all Love Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Bali I'm glad you are feeling positive and better today  

I have no idea what is happening in Eastenders as I haven't watched it in two years, I feel I'm missing out! 

Jules and Elly I hope you are ok in the tww, not going too   

Posh Well done on getting started, good luck hun  

Fingerscrossed I hope you had a nice time with Caro yesterday how is she getting on?

Babydreams and Jules How is the D/R coming on or are you on to the stims now?

Myra I'm glad you had a good first week at work and it's great that you can take that time off for FET 

Emma I hope it is all going well at the ARGC  

Clareber and Monkey How are you ladies doing?

Hi Jellybabe How are you doing?

Hi to everyone I've missed and sorry it wasn't intentional 

As for me I have a scan through the NHS on Tues to check that it is all ok up there then they will hopefully put me forward for funding at Roehampton 

Sukie


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sukie - Caro and I had a lovely chat thanks and she is looking really well. Given me more PMA for next cycle!! Good luck with the scan next week, how long is the waiting list at Roehampton these days? 

Jules/Elly/Bali         ( Bali - send some cakes this way   )

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, off to see my gorgeous nephew for my weekly cuddle/dribble fix!! Take care


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

Hope you're all having a good weekend  
Lots of love to the 2ww'ers, I'm looking forward to some lovely news from you all soon   

I am now determined to have a natural miracle!!  
We're starting our new healthy diet plan on Monday (I need to lose a stone and a half and DH wants to lose 2stone).
We are both on 1000mgs of fish oils (3x a day) and co-enzyme q10 30mg (3x a day), plus Sanatogen pronatal for me and Zinc & selenium for DH  . so watch this space  

I probably wont be on here as much over the next few weeks as I'm back at work tomorrow   , and I think it'll take me a while to get back into the shifts again. I'll pop in from time to time to catch up on news though.

Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Fingerscrossed I have no idea but hopefully not long! I hope the PMA works for you 

Good luck Angie


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

just wrote a long post and lost it    

Sukie -   for your scan

Fingers - glad you had a nice natter with Caro and that she is looking well    

Elly -   hope Chris is pampering you    

Bali -   good to hear that you are just chilling our   Mmmm baking cakes   I havent done that for years  

Jules -   still keeping that sofa nice and warm I hope   btw was I right about Ian's stalker  

Angie - great news about your friend from HH   your healthy diet plan sounds good   natural miracles definately do happen  

Gill, Posh and Jules77 - hope the d-regging is going well  

Alisha - howz you   WE HAVE COURGETTES     Im not sure if it was due to my efforts with my paint brush (thanks for that tip) or that mother nature just decided it was time for us to have a harvest   our chilles are also turning red   Im soooooooo excited

Myra - hope you are enjoying your weekend off

 Ali, Debs, Emma, Bendy, Babydreams, Tracey and anyone else Ive missed


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Whi is everybody PM ing about the eastenders cliffhanger- i want to know who the bloomin eck it was- niether myself or DH have got a clue...did he say Tom...John.....please somebody post an explanation as can't see all these private PMs going on....


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Clareber - I think we are only PMing Julesx who requested that we pm her   thats all. Well I think it is Ian's eldest son but not sure as havent really watched EE since Dennis got killed (found it all too upsetting and depressing  ) not sure if this is right   any other ideas anyone  
How are you   when is your scan


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

afternoon all  

elly I know you didn't want to be preachy thanks for the advice   howz the 2ww going? Hope that soreness has eased off a bit ,,, they must of been having a right route about for those eggies  . did you get any to freeze this time? 

jelly great news with the courgettes..    ours have just started to revive themselves after a bit of neglect but doubt we'll get anything now.. in the plastic greenhouse...the toms, chillies and aubergines are flowering away but again TOO LATE was the cry   you've done really well what with this blight that hit all us proffessional gardeners   so well done with your chillies .. what sort are they? are they outside? or in a greenhouse?   its so hard keeping it all together what with tx, work and moving plots .. still .. got next year to think about now ..  

clareber your scan must be this week ..best of luck with that  

elly, bali, jules x hope the 2ww is going ok ..looking forward to some BFP's its so exciting      allround peops          that should do the trick  

sukie hope the scan goes ok.. what's it for? is it part of tx?

ANg the new regime sounds good.. I read that about the fish oils and immune stuff too..there was a really good thread about on the immune board. You need to get that   going too.. it was really emphasized to me that it should be every 2-3 days and not necessarily around ov. cause there are so many varying factors to this marlarky   your ovaries are probably all primed and ready to go again so there may even be more than one ready to do their thing this cycle    looking forward to your BFP news   hope work is not too laborious .. see you in a wee while  


welcome posh and best of with the d-regs  

Jules 77 and gill hope the d-****** is going ok   and no nasty s/e 

wishing NVH and the boys (stay put little ones) a good week    thinking of you ..hope the labour ward is OK too. 

emma anymore news from nvh?  hope all is well with you  

hello to Myra, Ali, Debs, Emma, Bendy, kerry, Babydreams, Tracey, hatster   and anyone else I've missed  

well I'm half way through my 1st assignment ...DA DA DAHHHHHHHHHHHH  just got to make the final push now ..as I've got heaps todo this evening in prep for tomorrow and all my news classes ..eeekkk.. dp washed my car by hand (it was in a god awful state  ) the jet powered car wash place couldn't take the grime off  doublely   so now its looking loveley   need to run round with the hoover in a bit for the sake of sanity and tidyness .. as I'll have no time this week.. 
going to try and get a NT scan done next weekend...that's a bit scarey    as I'll be 12 wks next week   can't believe how that's flown by..
have a good week all ..shall pop by to see news on nvh and the 2ww's   and of course how many courgettes jelly got


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - wow   12 weeks already   I cant believe it, that is a real milestone and a real achievement to get there  
Hope you manage to get the NT scan booked soon. You sound v busy what with veggie plots, assignments, housework and work - dont over do it young lady   (dont tell me off for being preachy   )
btw I have about 5 courgettes at the moment but hoping for more  
Dunno what variety the chillies are as a friend gave it to me but it is one that can go outside. The chillies are minute but they are still there


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Alisha 12 weeks, hope the rest goes smoothly and healthly  The scan is just what the lady from the NHS wants to check I have nothings wrong in my womb before they put me forward for IVF funding, I had all the other tests at woking


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

jelly


Jellybabe said:


> You sound v busy what with veggie plots, assignments, housework and work - dont over do it young lady  (dont tell me off for being preachy  )


  wish I had a cleaner, gardener, an assignment slave and a teaching assistant 

as for them chillies be really *careful * as we had an 'incident' with one last year.. don't know where we got it and it had tiddly little chillies on it and me and dp tried one (I had a miniscule bit without seeds) and at first it seemed fine ..then the fire hit and I spat it out straight away but where it had dribbled out of my mouth (I know) it had made a bright red streak down my chin that was burning up  the pain inside my mouth was UNREAL and I gobbled a full pint of yoghurt and loads of milk.. little  b******ds are in the freezer still 
BE CAREFUL!!

Sukie .. well hope all goes well with the scan, not sure there's not an awful lot they can see but I had the same done with the nhs  ask them to show you what's what.. cause the nurse that I had explained nothing and wouldn't even let me see the screen... I wouldn't stand for that now mind you   and you might need a full bladder  which is not nice.. so drink just before you have it..

right on the home stretch for this assignment now and long spagetti and homemade meatballs with oodles of mozzarella for din dins    can't wait


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya girlies....sounds like you have all had busy weekends.   
Congrats Bali on being PUPO....sounds like u have 2 fantastic embies on board.......its always a shame when you dont get any frosties.......on my last go i got 15 eggs and no frosties. You wont need them anyway......sending u lots of sticky vibes   
Jules and Elly........how ya both doin.......sending you guys lots of sticky vibes tooooooo   
Posh....great news on starting...send u lots of good luck wishes   
Tash.....glad to hear your hanging in there........thinking of you lots   
Sukie...hope all goes well with the scan   
Alisha....cant believe its 12 weeks already....bet your so excited   
Angie....thats exactly what we have done.......i have started taking co enzyme, agnus castus, vit c folic acid, spirilina and wheatgrass again and have at long last got DH to take multi vits and selenium......you never know....and what with the Bi Com treatment I am having.....fingers crossed eh. Looks like we wont be starting TX till Jan as not quite got the funds and also want to see Mr S as well.....think i will just enjoy Xmas.
Jules  77 and Gill....hope the Dregs are going ok....Gill good luck with your scan tomorrow....will b thinking of u   
Hi Kerry, Hatser. Myra, Clarebear, Jellybabe, Emma, Tracy, babydreams and anyone else i have missed off this ever growing list   
xxxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

God this rain is awful - feels like a really depressing day today because of it, so grey and wet! I'm glad I'm still at home on rest so I can snuggle up on the sofa later and watch movies all day!

Ali - that's great that you have got DH to start taking vits - it really is good for him anyway - I would also advise that he adds 3 Q10 pills a day to his regime though as this can massivley help with sperm - I got this book on Q10 a few weeks ago and it says:

Studies show that a Q10 deficiency may lead to a deterioration in sperm quality. Italian researchers lead by Q10 specialist Dr. A. Mancini have managed to show that in semen with a low sperm count there is a correspondingly low level of Q10. Moreover, a study conducted by uni hospital researchers showed that supplementation with Q10 may help infertile men become fathers.

The study showed that the Q10 supplemented men produced significantly fewer damaged sperm cells, and the sperm cells they produced were also considerably more fertile (shown in lab tests), compared with the sperm produced by men who did not receive supplementation. The study was a double blind, randomised, placebo-controlled cross-over study that lasted for 3 months.

If these studies are confirmed by more conclusive evidence, Q10 may very well be used as a first line option for treating certain types of male infertility.


So there - Any guys who have a low sperm count or poor quality - should be taking 3 x 30mg a day for at least 3 months in the run up to tx. I think I'm going to post this on the general board as I know it can help - I had MrW taking it (and he doesn't need it!) and the difference between quality and quantity of sperm between our cycle 2 and 3 was massive!

Angie - sorry you have to go back to work today - keep us posted on your natural miricle!!!

Clareber - I have no clue on the eastenders cliffhanger either - I wonder who it is! I don't read many of the tv mags so I don't know the storylines that are coming up!

Jules and Bali    

hi to everyone else


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Elly, how are you doing?  Thanks for the info on Q10, can you take the 3 tabs together or 3 times a day?  I think i need to get my DH taking them.  Have you got this week off work?  Whens your test day?       

Jules, how are you this morning? Whens your test day?  Are you off work?       

Jelly, Well done on your courgette crop, i think it was definitely down to the paint brush technique 

Ali, good to hear from you, i think thats a great idea, enjoy Christmas and start again in January.  It will go so quickly Hun   Hows Gill getting on?  

Angie, i really admire your strength of mind, good luck for your new regime     

Alisha, Where are you going to have the Nuchal Scan?  Good luck Hun   

Sukie, good luck with the scan Hun   

Emma, hope tash and her boys are behaving 

Hi to everyone else, fingers, gill, kerry, jules77, hatster, clareber, posh, myra, babydreams, tracey, and anyone I've missed 

Well my stomach feels so much better today, just a little pressure if needs to lean forward.  The weather is miserable here, and my DH is back at work today so home alone.  Going to a friends for lunch which will be nice, she has two beautiful children so i can forget our worries for a little while and enjoy their company.

Love and Hugs  Bali xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Wildcat  - I must admit, I was tempted to pull the duvet back over my head this morning and not venture to work.  At least it has stopped raining now, but the traffic was awful this morning.  Thanks for posting on the Q10, will start adding these to DH's collection of pills - doubt he will notice another one  .  He thinks I have gone a bit   with all the supplements now and just takes whatever I put in front of him now. Enjoy your sofa day   

Bali and Jules - hope you are both taking it easy    and Jules you have caught up on all your sky+ programmes.

Clareber - I last watched Eastenders in December 1992, so haven't got a clue either.  Hope everything goes well with your scan   

AliPali - good luck with the Bi Com and all the supplements.

Angie - hope your first day back wasn't too horrendous.

Jules 77 - hope the dregs are going ok

Alisha - hope you have managed to survive the weekend after all the things you had to do!!!  Bet you can't wait to have the 12 week scan.

Jelly - well done with the courgettes!   Alisha will be charging you consultancy fees soon  

Emma - hope all is ok with Tash

Myra - hope they give you some exciting work this week  

Good luck to all the other dreggers - managed to get myself in a pickle and haven't got a clue who is doing what at the moment.

Had a changing rooms weekend and bashed the hell out of the bathroom and what was a beautiful (well quite yuk) 4 piece shower room with gorgeous brown tiles (circa 1981) is now just a empty rectangular room with most of the plaster missing from the walls and pipes protruding from various angles.  I had so much fun with the hammer and bolster knocking the tiles off the walls that DH was becoming quite worried that I was enjoying the demolition side a bit too much!!!!  

Have a good Monday (if that is possible).


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bali - I always take mine at the same time - with all the other pills!  I also take after eating as I once read that vitamins absorb into the body much better if you have just eaten as your body takes it that the good bits came from the food - if you take on an empty stomach the body can reject some of the goodness!  I have no idea if this is true or not - but it seems to make sense...

Chelsea - sounds like you had fun bashing walls with the hammer   - do you know how to put it all back together again??!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Well Tash is fine, just fed up of being on a ward with others   Nick isnt allowed to stay or visit when he wants   she has her laptop with her so she is downloading cd's to her ipod but cant get on the net   Her and the Boys are fine though, and they are very good weights too which is the main thing      she has had a few teary moments as she is sooooo pi$$ed off with being so far from Nick


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma, send her my love and good wishes, tell her to hang in there, it won't last long.  Its so annoying that Nick isn't allowed to stay if shes on the Labour Suite, they normally get free access .  Like your new pic Hun, how are you?  Where are you with your treatment?  We miss you love Bali xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-She is on the labour ward   with other ladies and their babies   so he is not allowed there all the time, on the delivery suite she had her own room and he could come and go when he pleased   she was excited though as she went to see some prem babies in SCBU   so she said she felt better going there   im fine thanks   have my last (hopefully) humira jab on saturday then more immunes 10 days after, then wait for the results to see if my levels have come down    
Hope your staying sane


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma thats good news about tash, although nick not being able to come and go is not very nice - it will be different at frimley as on the labour ward there they put you at the opposite end and husbands can stay pretty much most of the time! Does she have access to a phone - I'd like to call her to relieve some of her boredom!!  Glad to hear you are almost done with the humira jabs!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No she doesnt, call her on her mobile, although she said she isnt up to speaking to people atm


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks for letting us know Emma - nice pic   Hope those levels come down nicely with the treatment.

Hope all you other ladies are well this lovely rainy/sunny morning!! Hope those on 2ww are not going too mad!!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Wildcat - haven't got a clue how to put it all back together again.  Waiting for the plumber and tiler to come a take a look and hopefully they can make it all nice  .  If not, then I am truly stuffed  

Emma - thanks for the update on Tash.  Good to hear that she is hanging in there.  Good luck for your immune results   

Bali - enjoy your lunch at your friends.

Fingers - morning to you too!  The sun is finally shining where I am, after all the rain this morning.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well 3 lemon drizzle cakes in the oven, then off to lunch, what are you all up to today?

Emma good luck with your immune results Hun, love Bali xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Bali - I love lemon drizzle cake and you are making 3!  You are now making me feel very hungry    I am off to have my ever so exciting ryvita and philadelphia.  I can't stop thinking of lemon drizzle cake now  .  BTW - I am at work and doing as little as possible


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Chelseabun, i'm baking two for my DH team at work as they have been very kind over last week and one to take to my friends for after dinner, so not all for us .  I will make one for you one day, try not to work too hard lovie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bali - oooo cakes!!! thats naughty     I've already eaten loads today, I'm such a pig on my 2ww - I think it's the boredom!!!

Chelsea - sounds like me then - good at breaking stuff, bad at fixing! DIY is not my thing....  

Fingers - sun is out here now - was hammering with rain earlier. It's going to be one of those days when it can't make up its mind!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Bali - will hold you to that, as I love homemade cakes (especially those that are made by someone else  ) There is no fear of me working too hard today  

Wildcat - I am truly naff at fixing things and have zero vision.  Thankfully DH is good at fixing things and has vision!!!  Mind you, even he has conceded defeat on the bathroom   and knows we need to get the professionals in


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Update on Tash

She had strong BH through the night was monitored from 3am to 5ish this morning she has now been moved to pre labour ward which is 2 people to a room and is like a pent house she said    all is good and she is feeling so much better, i will be speaking to her later on this afternoon


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Wasn't able to get on last week, so quite a lot to catch up.

Angie - So sorry that things didn't work for you this time. I hope that your follow up appointment will bring you some answers    
Jules / Wildcat / Bali - Congratulations to you all on being PUPO. Sending you all loads of sticky vibes.  
Emma - Thanks for keeping us up dated with Tash's progress. Please send her my love and I am thinking about her and the boys.    
Sukie - Hope your scan goes well and you can get a funded cycle.
Ali - Sounds like a good idea to enjoy Christmas, and then a new year and a new start and all that to start tx again.
Alisha - 12 weeks already - where does the time go! Well done.

 to all you other lovely ladies

I had my baseline scan on Friday and everything was ok so I started the Progonova on Saturday. E/T is planned for Wednesday 10th October. Feeling really tired but other than that no other side effects. Roll on ET day. 

Love to all

Jules77 xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads

 Waiting for Appointments 









Fingersarecrossed - Appointment with Mr C on 17th Oct to talk about ICSI

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
AliPali hoping to start again after Christmas
Minow
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Tracy6 
Beanie 
Jellybabe
Chelseabun 
Soulcyster 
Sukie 
Angie  follow up appointment at HH on 11th October

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Myra waiting to start D/R for FET on 7th October

DownRegging









Gill - Started D/R 9th September
babydreams219 - Started D/R 14th September
Posh24

Stimming









Jules 77 - Started Stimms for FET 22nd September. E/T 10th October.

 2WW PUPO !! 








Julesx - E/T 19th September Testing 3rd October
Wildcats - E/T 20th September. Testing 4th October
Bali - E/T 21st September . Testing 5th October

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Clareber

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6th Feb 2008 
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD 18th Mar 2008 
Alisha Converted to IUI - EDD 11th April 2008 
Monkey2007 - EDD 23/04/08  
Strawbs - Natural BFP. EDD 28th April 2008 
Pots at ARGC - EDD? 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz 
KTx - Maxwell Henry born on 29th August weighing 8lb 1 oz


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one from me to say   and that I haven't left the country   Had to work all weekend to make up time for supervising the builders last week.

Soz for not doing personals as I need my bed   but have to say............

Elly and Bali - hope the 2ww is going ok for you both and lots of                

Tash - hang in there        

Jules77 - thanks for the updated list and good to hear you've moved to stims

Myra - did you see the big tree down outside the Wheatsheaf this morning - it said on the BBC website that Horsell/Woking was hit by a mini tornado   and a picture of the tree was featured. We have a hole in our roof where the builders take in materials for the conversion and it is only covered in plastic. So very glad that no other bits came off   The wind this morning was unbelievable  

Ok off to bed - DH is away all week  

I'll catch up properly tomorrow/today

Love Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all,

Jules77, glad your OK and now moved onto stimms, thanks for the updated list 

Elly and Jules             

Myra, thanks for the PM Hun, hope the new job is going well .  Have you brought a microscope yet 

Tash, hope your OK and those BH have stopped    

Angie  

Jelly and chelseabun, hows you both today?

Hi to everyone else  

Well I'm still in my pajamas with my cuppa looking something that resembles , making lots of food today as off to a baby shower tomorrow for one of my team from work who's on mat leave, lets hope the sun shines today and the rain stays away 

Love Bali xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning All

Thanks for the list update Jules77 - congrats on moving to stimming, not long till EC now!! I hope this one is your go    

Also good luck to the other ladies who are on D/R and also Myra who's waiting.

   to Julesx and Bali - how's your 2ww going? I'm ok so far, not stressing myself, just getting through each day and longing to test already!!! I know it's too early so I won't but I soooo hate the waiting!

Julesx - sounds like you has some nasty weather going on there. Glad it's sunny today.

Tash - I know you can't read this but I'm hoping those babies are still in their mum where they belong for now!!!

Emma - any updates on Tash?

hi to everyone else


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Elly,

I'm doing OK but like you want to know whats happening to our little embies.  I think they should invent something that we can do on a daily basis, like wee sticks to test hormone levels or something.  I find myself talking to them and rubbing my tummy, willing them on, i think i maybe turning a bit   afterall 

Well I'm off work for the whole time, so trying to fill in the day with lunches with friends and the odd date with the sofa and remote control, well actually, I've had rather a lot of dates with our sofa over the last week. .  How are you finding it?

Well more lemon drizzle cakes, chicken buryani and yogurt chicken is on the menu for cooking today.  Love Bali xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Quiet on here today!

I've been watching crap tv, and just had a cheesy pitta with salad for lunch! not terribly exciting is it?? lol

I have to go into Guildford tomorrow for a meeting at work, but I'm hoping I don't have to stay more than a couple of hours, who knows!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon all 

*Elly, Jules and Bali*...I'm thinking of you all lots and hoping to see 3 lovely BFP's real soon!! 

2nd day back at work for me. Not too bad. On the plus side there may be a job coming up soon in the rostering department that would be more normal hours and suit me down to the ground. I originally wanted to leave Heathrow totally, but I'd be quite happy staying if I got that job . No more dealing with passengers!!!  and nice normal hours!! 

I had a bit of a traumatic experience on the way home. I had to stop on the M25 to help a girl that was nearly killed!! I am so suprised that she escaped unharmed!!! She was directly in front of me in the middle lane and a huge container lorry pulled over into her as if she wasn't there!!!! If there had been something in the fast lane, it would have been horrendous!!, plus I probably would have been hurt too as I'd have gone into her!! As it was, she was ok, but the whole left side of her car was mangled! I pulled over to help, and be a witness (thinking the lorry would also pull over, but he didn't stop!!!!!!! what a ba####d!!!). We didn't get his numberplate as it was a foreign vehicle and hard to make out. He was part of a convoy though, so it should be easy to get from one of the cameras. She was shaking like a leaf, bless her. I gave her my details, and wrote down the time it happened, the SOS marker number etc, so that she had all that info for the insurance, and to catch the AH on the cameras!! 
She was ok, and promised me she wouldn't drive, (as car was still drivable), but would call a recovery service. I felt I should have stayed with her longer in hindsite, but she seemed a lot calmer by the time I left. I was telling DH about it when I got home and burst into tears!!! daft idiot!! lol

Anyway, enough of me waffling on....

Catch you all later,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Angie, hope your OK, i've PM you love Bali xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Update from Tash

She has been up since 3am  waters are now pink!!! having contractions not too often though and she said they hurt like f*ck   all she has to do is sit and wait now   she wont be going back to Frimley as they dont have the cots available


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update emma, please sens her my love, and that she is in the right place for her boys   Keep us posted, Love Bali xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Angie - OMG that sounds awful I really hope they manage to get the lorry driver, what a w**ker. Good luck with the new job, you should def go for that!! I hope you are easing back into work slowly!!!

Emma, thanks again for the update, sounds like Tash is going to deliver soon! I hope they stay in a bit longer though.    Yeah contractions hurt like hell. That is one part of having a baby I'm not looking forward to, and you'd think we'd all be hard to the pain after what we have all been through!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Emma thanks for the update crikey ..looks like it could all be happening for tash.. Hoping that they are all OK and wishing the boys a safe and uneventful arrival into the world. Hoping of course they will hold out a bit longer.. wishing them all the very best..  
those contractions sound awful  

Ang that sounds awful.. well done you for stopping.. poor woman.. Hope they catch that AH. I can't believe how hideous some people can be. No wonder you had a bawl.. how stressful and you were probably in shock too.  Hope the new position at work is a goer and let us know how you get on.

    elly  bali  jules x     

hope the stimmmers and d-reggers are doing ok   

hi you other busy ladies


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Angie, that must have been scary hun, i hate motorways, i am a typical back seat driver, i send dh crazy cause i get so stressed in the car, great news on the chance of the new job, hope that you get it hun, i know what the horrible hours are like in the airport, i used to many years ago work as a beauty consultant in T4, i hated it, goodluck hun  

Emma, thanks for the Tash update, the boys will be here soon, give her all my love and hope that they stay in abit longer, tell her we are all thinking of her and dh and the boys   hope you are well hun  

Wildcat, Bali & Julesx, hope all 3 of you are doing well in your 2ww, sending you all loads of    

Julesx, yes hun i did see the fallen trees, there was loads around the back by the carpark as well, the one on the way into town, the alley way was all blocked off 

Jules77, thanks for the updated list hun, hope that things are going well for you, not long until you are PUPO  

Hi to Alisha, Jelly, Chelsea, Fingers, Gill, Ali, Hatster, Monkey and everyone else also wanted to wish Piglet loads of luck and love for tomorrow as her twin girls are being delivered, thinking of you all hun and carnt wait to hear your news also Oskira, i think she was having a c-section today    

Well i have been stuck in a computer course all day in Addlestone, how boring although met some nice people and had a good chat, i am counting down the days till d/r, i hate this bit it takes so long, also gotta phone WN tomorrow as they said for me to take Aspirin this cycle, but my tx plan has arrived and it is not on there, so not sure when to start, well dh off to Austria tomorrow till Friday s once again, i will have full control of the remote  
Catch you all later xxx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Angie, that sounded awful- I hpe they do manage to get him/her- i really hate crap drivers who seem to get away with it endlessly.   


Emma- hope Tash is doing ok- how many weeks are the boys?

Jules77...thanx for the list, it is great to know where everybody is up to.

Myra- I too am a VERY stressed passenger, but mostly when DH is driving...even worse since ET as i bet he is fed up of me reminding him there is precious cargo on board- I just worry that after everything we have gone through a bloomin stupid driver will end it all with a big bump!!!

Elly, Jules and Bali- can you remind me of your test dates again- you all seem remarkably calm and together...   

Chelsebun- very therapeutic to do a bit of wall bashing- do hope you find somebody to put it all back together again or you could get quite smelly quite quickly!!!!

Lemon drizzle cake--- lovely- maybe we should have a lemon drizzle cake meet up!!!  

Good news for us today- one strong heartbeat so signed off to NHS now. We are very aware this is really early stages and trying to keep very grounded. I had a miscarriage at 8-9 weeks so have got DH to agree to a private scan at 9 weeks to put mind at rest, then the NHS one at 12 weeks. please stay with us little bean


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Clare, congratulations on seeing the heartbeat hun, that is fantastic news, so pleased for you


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Clare - congratulations on seeing a heartbeat  hope you are feeling OK

Alisha - thanks for the chilli advice  have you booked your scan yet  hope all goes well 

Angie - poor you and the other lady  that must have been so frightening. Lets hope they catch the    

Jules77 - its all sounding very exciting - roll on the 10th October   

Tash - thinking and praying for you and your boys   

Ali - let us know how you are getting on with the bio-com and what it involves 

 ELLY, JULES & BALI 

 to everyone else

Im off to Devon for a few days to stay in DH parent's house while they are in the US  nice free holiday  will catch up when I get back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Guys

Update on Tash

Nick has texted to say Tash is in labour and the boys will be born later tonight by C section    he will update me later when their born  

Come on Boys


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Lots of        for Tash, Nick and the boys.   Thanks for updating us Emma. Come on little ones be strong for Mummy and Daddy        

Jelly enjoy you break in Devon  

Myra - yes saw those other trees this morning as I walked down the path to the station - was petrified that some more debris would land on my head - some of those branches didn't look safe  

Elly, Bali and some for me        

Clareber - congratulations on your scan - you must be thrilled to see the heartbeat. Totally understand of wanting another scan at 9 weeks but try and relax on your next 2/3 ww  

Angie - hope you are having a large glass of wine tonight - there are some bl**dy idiots on the road these days.

Chelseabun - have you designed your new bathroom yet. My bathroom is my pride and joy - took my friend's boyfriend months to do it for us but the tiling and finishing touches are so well done. He's a brilliant tiler -wouldn't know where to start myself  

 Alisha, Fingers, Gill, Ali, Hatster, Monkey, Jules77, Beanie, Tracy, Sukie, Babydreams, Soulcyster, Minow, Bendy, Posh, Strawbs, Pots, Caro, Nibbles and everyone else  

I'm doing ok - 1 week down YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Not going mad yet but yes can't wait for test date to be here   Elly do you know what day you are going to test yet? Last time I tested one day early (April Fools Day   !) No symptoms to talk of so don't know if that's a good or bad sign  

Going to have an early night after the late one yesterday  

Love Jules x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wooohoooooooooo Tash is a mummy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112841.0

Spoke to Tash, both boys are doing great kai the smallest is breathing by himself and Jay is needing a little help but both boys great and she is going down later to see them. One she thinks has mousey hair the other dark brown and both have little waves in their hair  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma, Thanks for letting us all know, give her a big hug and tell her well done , sending her lots of      for her boys to get big and strong.

Felling quite worried today as woke up in the middle of the night with bad AF pains.  Got a little better thismorning, but worried that it could be the end of the road for us soon .  Trying to stay positive though as its not over till the fat lady sings.  My DH gave them a good talking to this morning , so will just have to wait.  I have to say this really is the worst part of this whole process.

Lots of        for Elly, Julesx and me    

Love Bali xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Haven't got time to post this morning as I'm already late for work! 

Just wanted to say well done to Tash and     to everyone else


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - send Tash my congratulations.  Fantastic news on the birth of Kai and Jay.

Bali - they are implantation pains and they are good    .  Just remember to keep the PMA going. 

Julesx - we are going for the simple option and putting things back where they are as it is the downstairs bathroom (and the 4th one we have had to do this year) and want to do it is inexpensively as possible.  Mind you, I will probably see some really nice tiles that cost the earth, but need to reign in the spending as will need the cash for IVF number 3    Hope you are doing ok - half way now    

Elly -     and don't work too hard today.

Clareber - great news on seeing the heartbeat.  No probs on the bathroom front - we have 3 more we can use.  No I don't live in a mansion, just seem to have plenty of bathrooms   .  Methinks I will need to get a cleaner at this rate.

Jelly - hope you have a lovely time in Devon.

Angie - hope you are ok?  What a terrible thing to happen.  Just glad you stopped to help the lady and I do hope they catch the idiot that did that to her.  I would have burst into tears as well, I think you get home and start running all these scenarios through your head and then it all just becomes too much.  

Alisha - hope you have managed to get your assignment done 

Myra - computer courses are always so dull - glad you met some nice people to cheer up the day.  Glad you have your treatment plan - not long now   

Better go and make an effort and do some work - not that there is much to do at the moment.  Counting down the days to our office integration and our move to Reading.  Have to try and muster up some energy to go and pack my crate  

Hope you all have a good day and hello to everyone else.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thats wonderful news *Emma*...please pass Tash my congratulations 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

*MEGA CONGRATULATIONS TASH & NICK
*[/size]
         

       

Woohoo - two boys KAI and JAY so happy for you both 

Really pleased to hear you are all doing well 

Love Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Chelseabun, if they are implantation pains then I'll be one happy lady   Thanks for the reassurance.

Gosh, four bathroom, you must have a mansion compared to our little home, with a modest one bathroom.  But hey i do the cleaning very quickly and theres only my DH and I at the moment   Good luck for today love Bali xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Bali - try not to worry - as Chelseabun has said they are probably inplant pains - listen to DH   

Chelseabun - 4 bathrooms - OMG you definitely need a cleaner  

Bali, Elly and me (sorry need every bit of PMA)               

 to everyone - I'll do more personals tonight from home - mega busy at work  

Love Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

OK Jules PMA PMA PMA PMA for all our embies


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Bali * - I had agonising AF pains during 2ww and got a BFP. It can be a good sign. Keep up PMA. Caro xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112882.0

N x


----------

